# Edgar's House



## imfree (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Guys, I've been on bed rest and pretty much confined to
this physical house for way too long! I'm finally to the
point of asking for visits from members of my church and
others whom I know. This thread is my house in DimmerLand
and I welcome visitors. Come on in and say "hi".:bow:


----------



## Crystal (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey there! Hope you get to feeling much, much better.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, I've been on bed rest and pretty much confined to
> this physical house for way too long! I'm finally to the
> point of asking for visits from members of my church and
> others whom I know. This thread is my house in DimmerLand
> and I welcome visitors. Come on in and say "hi".:bow:



Welcome back,Edgar! :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2009)

Edgar,

I (and probably a lot of your friends her at DIMMER LAND) would like to send you a get well or some other type of greeting cards. Since your mom doesn't want stuff mailed to her home and you cannot get to your PO box, I have a couple of suggestions for you to check out.

Check with your church and see if they will accept mail with your name on it and with church's address. Or see if some other business, will accept mail with your name on it and their address and have someone deliver it to you. Do you guys get regular mail? Perhaps regular mail would accept some letters with their address (or general delivery), addressed to you and bring them by with the rest of the mail.

Or perhaps we could address them to your attn: and use your son's address?

Just some thoughts from "the Giant Brain" as Jethro Bodine would say.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello Edgar! Stopping by to say hello. If you get too bored, you can always go to FB and play FARMTOWN. It will keep your mind occupied for quite awhile.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> I (and probably a lot of your friends her at DIMMER LAND) would like to send you a get well or some other type of greeting cards. Since your mom doesn't want stuff mailed to her home and you cannot get to your PO box, I have a couple of suggestions for you to check out.
> 
> ....snipped.....



Mom just fixed it! She's been having trouble with the mail carrier
not picking up out-going mail from our home box and agreed to
check my PO box once a week or so, whenever she's at the
post office.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you, FreeThinker for your kind Rep comments.
You've lifted my heart and spirits more than you'll
ever know! Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2009)

In fact, thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
You all have lifted my spirit and that is vital to my
healing. May God mightily bless all of you.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

*Edgar:
Stopping by to say hello - nice house. 
Hope that you are feeling better- does your mom like to play Board Games or Cards (that is also a good way to pass the time)...

If you are confined to the house - are there any exercise programs that you can safely follow (from a chair or bed) ? Let me know ok - I'll see what stuff I can come up with 
*


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Edgar:
> Stopping by to say hello - nice house.
> Hope that you are feeling better- does your mom like to play Board Games or Cards (that is also a good way to pass the time)...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Tony, I'm not sure what type of exercise would be
appropriate. I am supposed to be in bed and not sitting as
much as possible. I need to ask my nurse.

By the way, Guys, that's not our REAL house in the picture.
I wanted a picture of a humble home and got the house
picture online.


----------



## Risible (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

Nice place ya got here!  Thought I'd drop by with some homebaked goodies (virtual, alas!) and positive thoughts for you. 

I had an extended bed rest myself when I was 24 following a bad car accident; I was just a young squirrel and it was awful hard lying bed day after day ... books and videotapes helped pass the time, I also cultivated a favorite TV show or two. It was awful boring, though.

Thus, I sincerely hope you're up and able to move around soon ... 

Best wishes,

Ris


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

Risible said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> Nice place ya got here!  Thought I'd drop by with some homebaked goodies (virtual, alas!) and positive thoughts for you. ...snipped....
> Ris



Thanks, Risible, that was sweet and kind.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> Mom just fixed it! She's been having trouble with the mail carrier
> not picking up out-going mail from our home box and agreed to
> check my PO box once a week or so, whenever she's at the
> post office.:bow:



So Edgar, Do you want to like, give us your mailing address?

(You haven't been in the prescription cough syrup again have you?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

*takes a look around as he enters*

Nice place, Edgar. 

Sure hope you get well soon. My thoughts will be with you when I'm not around.


----------



## frankman (Aug 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> By the way, Guys, that's not our REAL house in the picture.
> I wanted a picture of a humble home and got the house
> picture online.



Hey edgar, just dropped by to see what a un-real humble house looks like from the inside (wow, it's got a bowling alley: NICE), and to wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 15, 2009)

Love the virtual home Edgar! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I won't stay long so you can get some rest. Hope you don't mind if I ride the porch swing for a while before I leave.
Take Care
Steve


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 15, 2009)

Great idea Edgar!

I understand your situation as for the past 8 years I have been mostly bedbound/housebound only able to get up, out and about on occasions I know what your having to go through

So I will definitely be popping in to say hey!... especially if I can play with your electronic gadgets! ^.^


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello? Anyone home? 
Hey Edgar - how ya doin??

I hope you're feeling well and all your Dimmer visitors haven't worn you out! LOL! Having been hospital/housebound sicne mid-June, I can completely understand the stir-craziness that sets in. I agree with Christine's suggestion - get yourself on FaceBook and start a farm on FarmTown (NOT Farmville!! lol) You can be our neighbor! I'm actually off to harvest my cotton and onions right now!
You take care!


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

moore2me said:


> So Edgar, Do you want to like, give us your mailing address?
> 
> (You haven't been in the prescription cough syrup again have you?)


No, M2M, I'm just a little stir-crazy.



Timberwolf said:


> *takes a look around as he enters*
> 
> Nice place, Edgar.
> 
> Sure hope you get well soon. My thoughts will be with you when I'm not around.


That is beautiful, Herr Wolfe.



frankman said:


> Hey edgar, just dropped by to see what a un-real humble house looks like from the inside (wow, it's got a bowling alley: NICE), and to wish you a speedy recovery!


You're welcome to bowl, too. The clatter of strikes would
do wonders to break the monotony around here!



daddyoh70 said:


> Love the virtual home Edgar! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I won't stay long so you can get some rest. Hope you don't mind if I ride the porch swing for a while before I leave.
> Take Care
> Steve


Swing away, Steve, the squeak of that porch swing will be
music to my ears.



T-Bear said:


> Great idea Edgar!
> 
> I understand your situation as for the past 8 years I have been mostly bedbound/housebound...snipped....


I'll be with you in spirit and prayer, then, my brother. You'll
love the VLF EarthRadio, then. The VLF "sferics" have a
relaxing "crackle" sound, much like logs in a fireplace.



SuperMishe said:


> Hello? Anyone home?
> Hey Edgar - how ya doin??
> 
> 
> I hope you're feeling well and all your Dimmer visitors haven't worn you out! LOL! Having been hospital/housebound sicne mid-June, I can completely understand the stir-craziness that sets in....snipped....


Hi Mische! Yes, I'm home. I am well, despite my physical
condition. A loving God and loving Dimmer Guys/Gals keep
me spiritually well.


Thanks for the love, Guys. Your prayers and loving, healing
thoughts make me richer than a millionaire. Your welcome 
to my little cyberhouse will not wear out. Come over often!
It could be difficult for me to respond to US Post Office 
type mail, so I will probably give thanks, here, in my 
cyber house.

Edgar
PO Box 1115
Lebanon, Tn., 37087

God bless all of you and again, thank you for the love.
You Guys make me rich.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Edgar, I wish you were feeling better. I am sending you some hugs and kisses to make you feel better. I am glad you have invited us into your Dimmerland home hehee.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> No, M2M, I'm just a little stir-crazy.
> 
> Thanks for the love, Guys. Your prayers and loving, healing
> thoughts make me richer than a millionaire. Your welcome
> ...



*Edgar,

I need the above information translated into Arkansas hill country plain speak level I for this old girl. I do not understand Klingon, Chia level IV, Tennessee Volunteers Centennial Version, and Manchurian Chinese (written). It also causes my circuitry to blow when I try to read USPS Bar Code - so keep it to a minimum please. 

And I too understand the stir crazy scene. I am completely crazy, having been so on a professional level for years. This happened around the fourth year of teaching 10th grade Biology in a town that did not believe in Darwin's Evolution. The church elders were pretty close to burning me at the stake when I left town.

But back to your quote, I have more questions. Is this the physical address where I can send a paper card (no metaphysical or cyber PO stuff) right? * 

*Second question, there won't be a problem if we address you cards with just a first name on them when mailing thru the US Post office? *


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> I need the above information translated into Arkansas hill country plain speak level I for this old girl. I do not understand Klingon, Chia level IV, Tennessee Volunteers Centennial Version, and Manchurian Chinese (written). ...snipped...Second question, there won't be a problem if we address you cards with just a first name on them when mailing thru the US Post office?



Thanks for that witty and entertaining post, M2M. The
PO Box is a real and legal US Mail address. My last
name is in the ChiaColor, just add an "e" at the end.


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hey Edgar, I wish you were feeling better. I am sending you some hugs and kisses to make you feel better. I am glad you have invited us into your Dimmerland home hehee.



Barb, you're the greatest! A cyber-hug from a
loving, cute, and spirited gal like you is every
bit as good as a real hug. God bless you, Barb,
and thank you for blessing me with your spirited
playfulness.:bow:


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

Just dropping by to say Hi and see how you're doing. Hope you feel better soon. 

Betty


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> Just dropping by to say Hi and see how you're doing. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Betty



Thanks, Betty, and I appreciate your prayers. That nasty
diabetic wound on my right leg took a turn for the worse
last weekend, but the grace of God and love from Dimmers,
along with other friends, is already bringing me back. Peace
and love to you Guys.


----------



## steely (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Edgar, I'm glad to visit you, knowing we both have the dreaded diabetes. It's nice to have someone to commiserate with about it. I hope you do start feeling better soon and I would love to send you a card but I don't read chia evidently.

Do you think you might PM me with your last name and I can pop a card off to you? I haven't had many complications so far but I can understand how much a card can brighten your day! :happy:


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

steely said:


> Hi Edgar, I'm glad to visit you, knowing we both have the dreaded diabetes. It's nice to have someone to commiserate with about it. I hope you do start feeling better soon and I would love to send you a card but I don't read chia evidently.
> 
> Do you think you might PM me with your last name and I can pop a card off to you? I haven't had many complications so far but I can understand how much a card can brighten your day! :happy:



Thanks for the sweet words, Steely, here and in the PM's.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2009)

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like home. 
Thanks for all the kind visits to my home, Guys. 
Keep coming back, too.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

If I do disappear, Guys, I'll most likely be in
the Nashville VA Hospital again, God Forbid!
Anyone wishing to call me can PM Steely or
Moore2Me for my last name and call the
Nashville VA Hospital at 615-327-4751. The
operator should be able look up the room 
number for you. Thanks, God's best blessings 
to you Guys.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for that witty and entertaining post, M2M. The PO Box is a real and legal US Mail address. My last
> name is in the ChiaColor, just add an "e" at the end.



Let's see, the ChiaColor as I remember it is *Baby Puke*. I kind of doubt that anyone would have that as a last name. First name "Baby" sure, perhaps is Edgar Babye sort of like Santa Baby. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just joking. I wrote the above before I read your last message. I will be sure and give the folks your right last name, not any of this clowning around. *Are you feeling worse or something big feller?*



steely said:


> Hi Edgar, I'm glad to visit you, knowing we both have the dreaded diabetes. It's nice to have someone to commiserate with about it. I hope you do start feeling better soon and I would love to send you a card but I don't read chia evidently.



Hi Steely,

If I may interject some neutral, non-biased information here. The Chias are an alien plant life form that have been seeded here on earth by another world. Their ultimate goal is to grow and cover earth's surface with green salad type of sprouts. This would ultimately convert everything - you, me, and Toto to alien snack food. (Think War of the Worlds.)

The Chia language would not be hard to read, the IQ of a turnip or an avocado cannot be more than 6 or 7. As a matter of fact drawing a picture or taking the label off a tomato can or frozen food box would do just fine for most messages.


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Let's see, the ChiaColor as I remember it is *Baby Puke*. I kind of doubt that anyone would have that as a last name. First name "Baby" sure, perhaps is Edgar Babye sort of like Santa Baby.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Thanks, Moore2Me, all ChiaStuff aside. The ChiaRoom in my
house is available for visitors to see, but I won't dwell there.
I was blessed with a couple insulin reactions this morning
and will explain the blessing in a following post.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

This is a fearful time in my life. A big part of winning the
battle against reinfection in my right leg is to properly
manage my blood sugar. High blood sugar invites 
infection and infection further raises blood sugar. That
spiral is very dangerous. I am still adjusting to changes
in insulin requirements brought on by changing my big
meal of the day from night to midday. An insulin reaction
is no surprise these days. My bed time sugars were over
200 before and sleeping on a big meal with overnight
sugars like that were inviting infection as I slept. I had
a temperature of 100.5 at 9:35 last night and took
tylenol for it. My bed time sugar was 109, so I took half
of a 1.55oz Hershey bar to keep the sugar from going
too low. My sugar "crashed" down to the upper 50's at
2:30am and 6:40am, this morning, requiring a whole 
1.55oz Hershey's each time. Having insulin reactions is 
a good assurance that *We are winning the battle 
against infection. Glory to God!:bow:

*God, loving people who pray and wish healing for me:bow:,
and I.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

Having D sucks. 

...


Sorry, but I had to say it. Wouldn't stay inside.


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Having D sucks.
> ...
> Sorry, but I had to say it. Wouldn't stay inside.



...... Aber, die Gnade des Gottes und der gesunden Meinung gibt Er
wird über das ganze Unglück triumphieren. (Schade, On-Line-
Übersetzung)

Yes, Herr Wolfe, having D does suck, and it's well for
you to say so. I have hope and a plan.:bow:


----------



## rainbowman (Aug 16, 2009)

And hope you're feeling better.

Edgar - you are the first person to welcome every new member.

You are more valuable to this comunity than you can ever realise.

Thinking of you

Andy

From London


----------



## steely (Aug 16, 2009)

imfree said:


> If I do disappear, Guys, I'll most likely be in
> the Nashville VA Hospital again, God Forbid!
> Anyone wishing to call me can PM Steely or
> Moore2Me for my last name and call the
> ...



Let's certainly hope this doesn't happen, not with all the good wishes and prayers coming your way. Keeping the home fires burning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2009)

So very sorry that it has taken me so long to find this thread!

I hope things are on the upswing for you Edgar. 

What kind of music do you like? Any favorite artists? Tell me and I will try to find youtube links so you can watch videos, if you like that idea.....


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

rainbowman said:


> And hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Edgar - you are the first person to welcome every new member.
> 
> ...





steely said:


> Let's certainly hope this doesn't happen, not with all the good wishes and prayers coming your way. Keeping the home fires burning.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So very sorry that it has taken me so long to find this thread!
> 
> I hope things are on the upswing for you Edgar.
> 
> What kind of music do you like? Any favorite artists? Tell me and I will try to find youtube links so you can watch videos, if you like that idea.....



Thanks Guys. Woo-hoo!!!, the server had me locked
out of this cyber house for a few hours and I'm glad
I just now got back in!

Thanks GEF, in addition to contemporary Christian 
music, I also enjoy top 40 oldies and classic rock.
I keep the VLF EarthRadio on and most of the time
I just listen to the soothing, Earthy sound of VLF
sferics, since they pop and crackle like logs in a
fireplace or pops and ticks on a phonograph 
record. I seem to be on at least a bit of an 
upswing, by God's Grace.

Love you Guys and thanks for stopping by. Your
kind visits really warm my heart and I'm blessed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks GEF, in addition to contemporary Christian
> music, I also enjoy top 40 oldies and classic rock.



Awesome God
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ristian+music&search_type=&aq=1&oq=contempora

God Will Make A Way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRXt5OjIe5E&feature=related


Amy Grant- El Shaddai 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-EGzskcdp0


(This one is very pretty)
Breath of Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2egKS4d1oI&feature=related

Shine Jesus Shine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr5Y63bDNNg&feature=related


Classic Rock, eh? Now you're talking my language..... 

Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMnES7WoT4

Paint It Black 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM&feature=related

Satisfaction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGWfLiEoG98&feature=related


Bob Seger- Turn the Page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI

Fire Lake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0

I will give you some new ones next time- hope you enjoy these


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

That house looks haunted


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awesome God
> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ristian+music&search_type=&aq=1&oq=contempora
> ...snipped......
> I will give you some new ones next time- hope you enjoy these



Wow!, thanks GEF. Awesome God, by Michael W Smith, was
great. I'm gonna' play them all tomorrow. Thanks again.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2009)

imfree said:


> This is a fearful time in my life. A big part of winning the battle against reinfection in my right leg is to properly manage my blood sugar. High blood sugar invites infection and infection further raises blood sugar. That spiral is very dangerous. I am still adjusting to changes in insulin requirements brought on by changing my big meal of the day from night to midday. An insulin reaction is no surprise these days. My bed time sugars were over 200 before and sleeping on a big meal with overnight
> sugars like that were inviting infection as I slept.
> 
> I had a temperature of 100.5 at 9:35 last night and took tylenol for it. My bed time sugar was 109, so I took half of a 1.55oz Hershey bar to keep the sugar from going too low. My sugar "crashed" down to the upper 50's at 2:30am and 6:40am, this morning, requiring a whole 1.55oz Hershey's each time. Having insulin reactions is a good assurance that *We are winning the battle against infection. Glory to God!:bow:
> ...



Edgar, a few questions for you if you about thed diabetes if you don't mind:

1. Have they tried to use an insulin pump on you? This would give you smaller doses of insulin while you are sleeping and would help minimize the highs and lows of levels. Most patients who try one seem to do better by letting the pump control their insulin delivery.

2. You & your nurse may have already talked about this, but why are you using a Hershey bar to raise your sugar levels at night? As I understand it, highly refined processed sugar (like in candy) will deliver its sugar load in a big peak (or dump truck type unloading) over a short amount of time. I understand that "sugar pills" like they sell at a drug store or even a natural sugar like orange juice would work better because its sugar is more complex and lasts in your bloodstream longer. (It doesn't all unload at once in your bloodstram,)

3. Have they tried any of the more recent wound healing methods on your leg such as time in a hyperbaric chamber?







Ernie said:


> That house looks haunted



Ernie, 

Your deformed and nasty looking genetic mistake of a tiger trumps any haunted house. I'm sure you know that inbreeding wild tigers in an effort to try and produce a white tiger can result in the hideous beast shown in your avatar. This is wrong because many more mistakes than successful results are produced. The mistakes have congential deformitites of their eyes, mouth, and internal organs and cannot live a normal life. People should be ashamed to deliberately inbreed the beautiful tiger and create monsters just so Siegfred and Roy, the circus, or a zoo can have white tigers.


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar, a few questions for you if you about thed diabetes if you don't mind:
> 
> ........snipped.........



I'll do my best to answer, Moore2Me.

1) First, I'm not even sure the VA would supply me a pump
because I have a non-VA Endocrinologist. My insulin needs
are variable and may not be compatible with an insulin pump.

2) Chocolate is my idea and it works pretty well. They don't
dump quite as fast as glucose tablets, but chocolate is very
enjoyable and works fast enough.

3) We have not tried a hyperbaric chamber and the VA
probably doesn't even have access to one. The wound
VAC did well, but no one has mentioned me going back
on one.

Thanks for stopping by. Be blessed and I look forward
to your next visit.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2009)

Edgar,

If I were you, I would see if you could get a insulin pump. As to needing variable insulin levels, I believe that is one of the purposes of using the pump. It reads your sugar every 15 minutes or so and automatically gives you a small dose of insulin needed to control the amount of sugar in your blood.

I also think you should talk to your nurse or your doctor about a more appropriate night snack. No one loves chocolate more than me and I crave it like crazy, but in your case - this is war! There are safer and more biologically friendly snacks to use for dropping sugar levels. Chocolate should be reserved for emergencies, holidays, special occassions, and bribes for nurses and other health care workers.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ernie,

I re-read my post about your tiger avatar in the light of day & realize I might have been a little nutty last night when writing it. There is no way I was faulting you or your message to IMFree. I just saw that avatar and it made me crazy. It's nothing to do with you, but I used the same picture in a post earlier in the year to illustrate the bad/evils of breeding white tigers. I just went postal for a few minutes. Please accept my apology if I offended you and I promise to be on better behavior.

Moore2me
M2M


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2009)

All that great stuff GEF put on the You Tube finished 
playing a couple hours ago. My roomies, Love and 
The Holy Spirit, and I just woke up from our nap. It's
too quiet in here! Where is everybody?


----------



## steely (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Edgar, sounds like you are feeling a little better. Still sending the good thoughts your way. Be well, my friend.


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2009)

steely said:


> Hi Edgar, sounds like you are feeling a little better. Still sending the good thoughts your way. Be well, my friend.



Thank you, Steely, a verbal hug always lifts
my spirits and helps me feel well.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2009)

Who was in my house while I stepped out???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPiBiMa0TU


----------



## steely (Aug 18, 2009)

Good morning Edgar, just a slide through to give you a hug and a great day!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> ...... Aber, die Gnade des Gottes und der gesunden Meinung gibt Er
> wird über das ganze Unglück triumphieren. (Schade, On-Line-
> Übersetzung)
> 
> ...


Well, I think I would have understood it better in english... :blush: Sounds like a quote from the Bible...

You have hope and a plan. That's good.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I think I would have understood it better in english... :blush: Sounds like a quote from the Bible...
> 
> You have hope and a plan. That's good.



It's not a Bible quote, Herr Wolfe, but it goes better in English.

" The Grace of God and the sound mind He gives
will triumph over all adversity."-Edgar

Ran back through the translator in the other 
direction for fun:

He gives the mercy of the God and the healthy opinion
will triumph about the whole misfortune.

Well, at least it's close enough to get some of the 
general idea across.

Thank you for visiting, Timberwolf, you're a kind 
gentleman who lifts my spirit.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2009)

steely said:


> Good morning Edgar, just a slide through to give you a hug and a great day!:happy:



Thanks, Steely, since a hug gives and receives a gift 
at the same time, let my hug warm your heart as
your hug has warmed mine. May God bless you with
a very good day.:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Edgar, just stopping by to say hello and tell you that I am thinking of you. Sending some more healing thoughts your way. Oh, and here is a picture for you. 

View attachment 609020[1].JPG


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Hi Edgar, just stopping by to say hello and tell you that I am thinking of you. Sending some more healing thoughts your way. Oh, and here is a picture for you.



Thanks DA Bunny. That picture inspires me to
think peaceful, healing thoughts. God's best
blessings to you and yours.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Hahaha!!! Mom and I came up with this one this morning.
Home Call Centers will revolutionize the way American
businesses interact by telephone. Efficiency in 
communication with customers will dramatically improve
as more businesses change from foreign call centers to
Home Call Centers in this country because American can
communicate with other Americans best. Imagine that!,
paying Americans to work at home instead of pouring
more Dollars overseas! Businesses could put those pennies
per day into a fund that pays toward a disability 
compensation program for disabled people who can work
phones from home. We could restore our economy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> It's not a Bible quote, Herr Wolfe, but it goes better in English.
> 
> " The Grace of God and the sound mind He gives
> will triumph over all adversity."-Edgar
> ...



"Die Gnade Gottes und der klare Verstand, den Er gibt, werden über alle Not triumphieren." - Edgar, translated into german by TW 

It won't be my last visit, that's for sure.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2009)

hope you have a good day Edgar


----------



## mergirl (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice house.  Hope you are taking care of yourself. 
Peace and Love energies coming your way!! 
xmer


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> "Die Gnade Gottes und der klare Verstand, den Er gibt, werden über alle Not triumphieren." - Edgar, translated into german by TW
> 
> It won't be my last visit, that's for sure.



Thanks, brother Wolfe. In German, "Not" means emergency.
Your translation is beautiful, TimberWolf.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> hope you have a good day Edgar





mergirl said:


> Nice house.  Hope you are taking care of yourself.
> Peace and Love energies coming your way!!
> xmer



Thanks, Guys, that was sweet. I'm doing my best to
help myself get well. Love from you Guys is great
medicine.:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 19, 2009)

Greetings Edgar! My thoughts and prayers to you also, I just saw this thread and wanted to say hello!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 19, 2009)

"Get well" wishes for you, Edgar.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 19, 2009)

Well hey there big boy! Here's OneWickedAngel dropping by to give you a nice, big, warm, straddling hell-ooooooh of a hug!


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Greetings Edgar! My thoughts and prayers to you also, I just saw this thread and wanted to say hello!



Thanks for the love, brother electronic tech
and man!, it's cool to see you here.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> "Get well" wishes for you, Edgar.



Aaaaaaw, thanks (((((Lizzie))))), it's so sweet of you
to stop by.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well hey there big boy! Here's OneWickedAngel dropping by to give you a nice, big, warm, straddling hell-ooooooh of a hug!



Wooooooah, Wicked Angel girl, I'm trying to be good
and get well, but a woman who will hug me like you
just did and call me a "big boy" really gets me excited.:bow:

Seriously, thanks for the kind words, OneWickedAngel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

"Not" has several meanings. 
Emergency is one of them. For example in form of the "Notausgang" - emergency exit.
But it's also used in the meaning of adversity.

Some more about the different meanings of "Not"...


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Edgar, sending you a picture of my garden to brighten your day! Be Well


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2009)

More videos.....

Classic Rock

Eric Clapton- Tears in Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8

Eric Clapton (Derek and the Dominos) Layla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM&feature=fvw

Very pretty...
Layla- Acoustic Version- it's amazing how the same song sounds so good fast and slow....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEPeTL6ol6c&feature=related

Jefferson Airplane- White Rabbit - This one has a video set to a Disney movie scene...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmJQyS8QVw

Somebody to Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbMWtUyIIE&feature=related

Foghat - Slow Ride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0

The Guess Who- No Sugar Tonight (this is one of my personal favorites)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ

Christian Music

The Lord's Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGpnkPqjudM

Amazing Grace- Bagpipes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g&feature=related

This is one of my favorite Trance tunes....don't know if you will like the music but you might appreciate the message 
Sinead O'Connor and Ghostland- Guide Me God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVjRO8yQ0Xg

Please let me know what you think about this one? 
Hope you enjoy :bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

steely said:


> Hi Edgar, sending you a picture of my garden to brighten your day! Be Well



Beautiful garden you have there, Steely!:bow:


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> Beautiful garden you have there, Steely!:bow:



Thank you dear, I have a thing for morning glory's. My proper garden has bloomed and passed, I just let these grow free. They brighten my every morning.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> "Not" has several meanings.
> Emergency is one of them. For example in form of the "Notausgang" - emergency exit.
> But it's also used in the meaning of adversity.
> 
> Some more about the different meanings of "Not"...



Yes, TimberWolf, I see what you mean.:bow:
Cool stuff.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> More videos.....
> ...snipped playlist....
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful stuff, GEF. "Guide Me God" is very nice. I've always
loved Sister Janet Meade's "Lord's Prayer" I really identify with
what you said about Eric Clapton's acoustic version of "Layla"
because I loved the original as a young hard rocker and love
the acoustic version just as much in my older, more mature
age. The song really works great either way. I'll play some
more of your "care package" tomorrow. Thanks for rockin' my
humble little home.:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, Edgar!

I hope you're doing fine, and sending you a little hello. I haven't been on Dims so much lately, because I have moved to my own apartment, (look at me acting like a grown man here!), so... yeah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Good morning from Germany, Edgar. Hope you're doing fine.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 20, 2009)

Edgar,

This may be the problem with the surges in your blood sugar levels. University of Tenn. students were sent to investigate nightime levels of electromagnetic radiation near your home and found a strange convergence. At night, your homemade electronic machines have been putting out signals for the spirit of Tesla to contact your shop. The other night they actually caught this on video - the image of the two electric fields corresponding is shown below. This may have caused your pancreas cells to go beserk and run amok. 

We are not sure how to fix the problem other than stop using electricity and go back to coal oil and fire as a fuel source. It's not that bad - I hear they make refrigerators that do not need electricity. They are called ice boxes. 

View attachment ed's house.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2009)

No, these fields don't have any negative effects. I recognize them. They are created by our positive thoughts. They have healing power.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 20, 2009)

Good morning! Just stopping by on my way to work. It looks like a cold rainy day here. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hi, Edgar!
> 
> I hope you're doing fine, and sending you a little hello. I haven't been on Dims so much lately, because I have moved to my own apartment, (look at me acting like a grown man here!), so... yeah.





Timberwolf said:


> Good morning from Germany, Edgar. Hope you're doing fine.





BBW Betty said:


> Good morning! Just stopping by on my way to work. It looks like a cold rainy day here. Hope you have a good one.




Thanks for warming my "house" with love this morning, Guys. 
You have warmed my heart as well.:bow:

May God hug all of you with His tender Grace and Mercy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2009)

I hear some interesting sounds... Is that the sound of the earth's breath?


----------



## steely (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Edgar, nice to see you! Hope you are feeling fine. Timber's right about those positive energy fields and they look cool, too. :happy:


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> This may be the problem with the surges in your blood sugar levels. University of Tenn. students were sent to investigate nightime levels of electromagnetic radiation near your home and found a strange convergence. .....snipped....



Nice try, Moore2Me, and delightfully entertaining!:bow:
Mom would s**t straight up if she thought she'd be
paying the electric bill to run that display in that picture
you made of my house! I gave up High Voltage 
experimenting after my second near-electrocution(death
by electric shock) prior to age 15!

I'm still not sure if the 50 or 60 hz magnetic field around
some appliances (microwave ovens, refrigerators, TV's,
and CRT type monitors) are harmful. I'm almost certain
that typical background VLF magnetic field levels in our
homes are safe. More long-term experimentation and
research into biomagnetic interaction needs to be done.

Thanks for a great post, M2M.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> No, these fields don't have any negative effects. I recognize them. They are created by our positive thoughts. They have healing power.





Timberwolf said:


> I hear some interesting sounds... Is that the sound of the earth's breath?



Aaaaaah, yes, TimberWolf, that is the sound of sferics, received 
by my EarthRadio, played through a small, but nice stereo 
system. A sferic(short for "atmospheric static") is the signal, a
group of pulses, that is produced by a lightning strike. With me
being able to receive sferics from lightning over 2000 km distant
and lightning striking the Earth about 3 times every 2 seconds,
the sound of these sferics take on the relaxing character of the
sound of logs burning in a fireplace. A soothing, Earthy background
of sferic sounds puts me in a good frame of mind to accept love
and healing energies from all you Guys. Love and God's best
blessings to all you Guys.:bow:


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Edgar, 
Hi there, Just a couple of suggestions regarding the night time snacks. Candy bars will indeed help you bring up blood sugars, but you also crash quite quickly back to pre candy levels if not lower. Working in long term care i can offer a few ideas 

cheese and crackers with a cup of skim milk

half a sandwich with some kind of protein and a cup skim milk

peanut butter and crackers and milk, or peanut butter on a half banana or half apple

handful of nuts and a few grapes

it is ok to enjoy sweets and even occasionally enjoy a piece of chocolate but to keep your sugars at a level where you can maintain healing its probably not a good routine snack idea. 
I hope you are having a great day. We enjoyed storms yesterday here in the Land of the lutefisk. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Edgar,
> Hi there, Just a couple of suggestions regarding the night time snacks. Candy bars will indeed help you bring up blood sugars, but you also crash quite quickly back to pre candy levels if not lower. Working in long term care i can offer a few ideas
> 
> cheese and crackers with a cup of skim milk
> ...



This is exactly what my ex-husband's endocrinologist recommended for night time snacks for him, as well. My ex-husband is a Type I juvenile diabetic since he was 12.

I noticed how fed him a lot of yogurt and cottage cheese with fruit...as well as salads whenever he was hospitalized.


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Edgar,
> Hi there, Just a couple of suggestions regarding the night time snacks. Candy bars will indeed help you bring up blood sugars....snipped....





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is exactly what my ex-husband's endocrinologist recommended ...snipped.....



Thanks Gals, that is good info.:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edgar,
"May the Lord reward you for your kindness" (Book of Ruth, 1:8)

It's good to know there are other Christians on Dims


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Edgar,
> "May the Lord reward you for your kindness" (Book of Ruth, 1:8)
> 
> It's good to know there are other Christians on Dims



Thank you, Scorsese86, for your 
words of brotherly kindness.:bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have a spiritual Scripture reading or anything fancy. Just good morning and its friday and well its sunny and hot outside here, but maybe sitting outside and just taking in the nice breeze would be good


----------



## mergirl (Aug 21, 2009)

And also:
"Through wisdom is a house built; and by understanding it is established; and by knowledge shall every room be filled with precious and pleasant riches."
I'm not a christian but i thought that was fitting and nice too. 

Also:
"A painted vest Prince Voltiger had on, Which from a naked Pict his grandsire won." but i don't get it..??!!

See some of the bible i GET other bits.. hmm not so much!!


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> I don't have a spiritual Scripture reading or anything fancy. Just good morning and its friday and well its sunny and hot outside here, but maybe sitting outside and just taking in the nice breeze would be good





mergirl said:


> And also:
> "Through wisdom is a house built; and by understanding it is established; and by knowledge shall every room be filled with precious and pleasant riches."
> I'm not a christian but i thought that was fitting and nice too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the love, good thoughts, and good words, Guys.:bow:


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

Just checking in on you, Edgar. :happy:


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Just checking in on you, Edgar. :happy:



God bless you and thank you for checking in, Steely.

Things are not looking very good for me right now.
I've been feverish, up to 100.6, in the afternoons
and evenings, several times a week. I've been
getting new stasis ulcers as well. Praise God, my 
sugars are OK, so far. I had a lot of fluid drainage
from the right leg last night (clear, clean fluyid). 
The Home Health nurse told me to go to the VA 
Hospital Triage Saturday. Please, Guys, pray, with 
me, that I won't have to be admitted. I'm doing 
my best to stay hydrated and I feel pretty well 
at the moment. God help me, please, in Jesus' 
name, Amen.

I'll post Saturday night if I make it home.


----------



## Con (Aug 21, 2009)

hello Edgar, thank you for welcoming us into your virtual house, i am sorry to hear of your problems, hopefully you can find comfort and some sort of company here. I think this is a good idea for a thread, there's nothing wrong with asking for a little help or support if you need it. I am only new here but i have seen your posts in many sections and you seem to be a kind and pleasant man, often complimenting others. 
I hope things start to pick up for you soon. You seem to be quite the gentleman, that's admirable, im sure it gets you lots of respect and love here.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 21, 2009)

Me and the Jubus crisps are sending you love and light rays ...
brrrrrroooooooooooooooooooo.. Can you feel them?????
If you get better soon..and i am talking about skipping round the lawn better.. i'm going to go to church!! Hows about that???
Me and jebus!
I loves jebus..:wubu:
You stay well you hear me Edgar! Or you shall get an angry scottish person blethering on your lawn holding a pink bejesus!!! :happy: 

View attachment me n jesus.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Me and the Jubus crisps are sending you love and light rays ...
> brrrrrroooooooooooooooooooo.. Can you feel them?????
> If you get better soon..and i am talking about skipping round the lawn better.. i'm going to go to church!! Hows about that???
> Me and jebus!
> ...



Wow, MerGirl, you blessed up one end and down the other!
Now you've got me afraid NOT to get well, so I'd better get
well! Thank you for a delightful post, MerGirl.


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Edgar, I so hope there will be no trips to the hospital. Sending you love and light! :bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Oh Edgar, I so hope there will be no trips to the hospital. Sending you love and light! :bow:



Love and Light received, more precious than
gold, to warm my heart and heal my body.

God bless all you Guys and thank you from
the bottom of my heart for loving me.

I'm keeping myself as well hydrated as 
possible and I don't feel very sick. I do,
at least, have a praying chance of not
being admitted to the hospital.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

Edgar....I know hospitals are no fun but if you need to go...then please do so. We will be here eagerly awaiting your happy return


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar....I know hospitals are no fun but if you need to go...then please do so. We will be here eagerly awaiting your happy return


Edgar;

Sorry to hear you've taken ill, and I hope you recover quickly.

And here's me once again with a "what GEF said, yeah!"
If you need to go, then go. We'll still be here. 

-Rusty


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 22, 2009)

Good morning, Edgar. Just checking in, and sending prayers your way. Keep doing whatchya gotta do to stay healthy. I also echo Green Eyed Fairy's sentiments about hospitals.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 22, 2009)

Howdy neighbor, thanks for making me aware of this thread. I am sorry you are going through such a tough time but you know thimes like this only makes one stronger.Hugs and I hope you have a very good day and I will be dropping in often to check on you and have a vitural sip of sugar free lemonaid.
Renee


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Edgar, just popped in to see how you're doing...


imfree said:


> God bless you and thank you for checking in, Steely.
> 
> Things are not looking very good for me right now.
> I've been feverish, up to 100.6, in the afternoons
> ...


... :blink:
Oy, that's not really the kind of news we like to hear... 

Sending some soothening vibes and some healing spirits your way...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2009)

*I popped by to check-in on you and found this...*



imfree said:


> God bless you and thank you for checking in, Steely.
> 
> Things are not looking very good for me right now.
> I've been feverish, up to 100.6, in the afternoons
> ...



*We're praying hard for you Edgar.:wubu::wubu:*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 23, 2009)

I called the Nashville VA Hospital this morning and yes Edgar has been admitted. I talked to Edgar this morning and he is in good spirits and said that with this admission (his 4th?) the hospital has been treating him very nice. They have him in a bariatric room that is comfortable and adequate. They are handling his variations in blood sugars well and not making him crash and suffer low levels. His only complaint was the food was poor quality and he was only being given 1800 calories a day.

He is being treated by being given agressive IV doses of antibiotics to fight the infection in his legs and blood, etc. He was optimistic about being released before the middle of the week. He was laughing and joking on the phone. *He wouldn't mind getting a call if you feel so inclined. His direct phone number there is 1-615-873-6104.* (He cannot get internet or email messages at this hospital.)

If you would like to send a get well card to IMFree (Edgar) - PM me and I'll give you his address in the Nashville Hospital or his PO Box at home.

Moore2me
M2M 

View attachment edgar1.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I called the Nashville VA Hospital this morning and yes Edgar has been admitted. I talked to Edgar this morning and he is in good spirits and said that with this admission (his 4th?) the hospital has been treating him very nice. They have him in a bariatric room that is comfortable and adequate. They are handling his variations in blood sugars well and not making him crash and suffer low levels. His only complaint was the food was poor quality and he was only being given 1800 calories a day.
> 
> He is being treated by being given agressive IV doses of antibiotics to fight the infection in his legs and blood, etc. He was optimistic about being released before the middle of the week. He was laughing and joking on the phone. *He wouldn't mind getting a call if you feel so inclined. His direct phone number there is 1-615-873-6104.* (He cannot get internet or email messages at this hospital.)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the information! MUCH appreciated!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 23, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I called the Nashville VA Hospital this morning and yes Edgar has been admitted. I talked to Edgar this morning and he is in good spirits and said that with this admission (his 4th?) the hospital has been treating him very nice. They have him in a bariatric room that is comfortable and adequate. They are handling his variations in blood sugars well and not making him crash and suffer low levels. His only complaint was the food was poor quality and he was only being given 1800 calories a day.
> 
> He is being treated by being given agressive IV doses of antibiotics to fight the infection in his legs and blood, etc. He was optimistic about being released before the middle of the week. He was laughing and joking on the phone. *He wouldn't mind getting a call if you feel so inclined. His direct phone number there is 1-615-873-6104.* (He cannot get internet or email messages at this hospital.)
> 
> ...


Oh no..  Do you think he would like a call from a mental scottish person??
I'm staying at my friends all week as of tommorow cause she is being frightened by a creepy ex, so probs shouldn't use her phone for calling America like..
hmm..maby i could call him now..
How long do you think he will be in hospital?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay! I chattered to Edgar there. He had a hard time understanding my accent..so i had to do my slowed down scottish!.. Aww.. he seems to be doing ok. He said he has to get better or else i will beat him up! Which is true! 
I love American accents..they are so tv and film!


----------



## steely (Aug 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yay! I chattered to Edgar there. He had a hard time understanding my accent..so i had to do my slowed down scottish!.. Aww.. he seems to be doing ok. He said he has to get better or else i will beat him up! Which is true!
> I love American accents..they are so tv and film!



You are so sweet, just make sure you beat him up with your pink jeebus!

On a more serious note, thinking of you edgar and dropping a card today.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 24, 2009)

steely said:


> You are so sweet, just make sure you beat him up with your pink jeebus!
> 
> On a more serious note, thinking of you edgar and dropping a card today.



Yes, i will be beating him up with my pink jeebus and he knows it!!! lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I called the Nashville VA Hospital this morning and yes Edgar has been admitted. I talked to Edgar this morning and he is in good spirits and said that with this admission (his 4th?) the hospital has been treating him very nice. They have him in a bariatric room that is comfortable and adequate. They are handling his variations in blood sugars well and not making him crash and suffer low levels. His only complaint was the food was poor quality and he was only being given 1800 calories a day.
> 
> He is being treated by being given agressive IV doses of antibiotics to fight the infection in his legs and blood, etc. He was optimistic about being released before the middle of the week. He was laughing and joking on the phone. *He wouldn't mind getting a call if you feel so inclined. His direct phone number there is 1-615-873-6104.* (He cannot get internet or email messages at this hospital.)
> 
> ...


If someone calls Edgar the next days, let him know I'm thinking of him.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2009)

I called and talked to Edgar again today around noon. *He was doing well and felt he would be discharged tomorrow (Tuesday 8/25) if things kept improving.* He said doctors told him his circulation in his legs was good and the IV antibiotics were doing their job. He still had a little temperature and was still taking respiratory therapy.

He was so proud of his call from Mergirl. He felt so honored that she would call him all the way from Scotland. It really brightened his day. He spoke of you too Timberwolf and said he you were a good friend and looks forward to talking to you on this board again. He misses talking to all his buddies on the DIMS Forum and we were reminissing when our conversation was cut short. A physical therapist came in to work with Edgar and he had to get off the phone.

Roving Reporter Moore signing off for now.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2009)

I just gave Edgar a call, and he really sounds upbeat. If they can get everything coordinated that he needs, he says tomorrow looks good. And I'm supposed to pass on a verbal hug to "y'all." (((hug))) 

I love accents too; and Edgar's sounds just like my aunt who grew up in southern Indiana. (The accent, not the voice, of course.) 

Can't wait to see you back on the boards!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2009)

It's good to know Edgar feels well. He's such an amazing person, and, please, come back on the board soon! So, in other words, get well soon


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I called the Nashville VA Hospital this morning and yes Edgar has been admitted. I talked to Edgar this morning and he is in good spirits ...snipped......



Thanks for the huge bunches of love, Guys. I got home around 8:45pm cst tonight. They treated me very well this time. I was put directly in a barriatric room and they wasted little time getting me on the more livable 2400 cal/day. It was my 4th hospitalization since they started late last year. MerGirl, thank you for your delightful call from Scotland, WOW!!! Your accent was fine, but that noisy portable whirlpool they had my legs in was really making hearing difficult. God bless all of you, your love is great medicine for my soul and helps heal my body.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the huge bunches of love, Guys. I got home around 8:45pm cst tonight. They treated me very well this time. I was put directly in a barriatric room and they wasted little time getting me on the more livable 2400 cal/day. It was my 4th hospitalization since they started late last year. MerGirl, thank you for your delightful call from Scotland, WOW!!! Your accent was fine, but that noisy portable whirlpool they had my legs in was really making hearing difficult. God bless all of you, your love is great medicine for my soul and helps heal my body.



*{{{{{{{{{{ IMFREE }}}}}}}}}}*​
*:wubu::wubu: SQUEEEEEEEEEE :wubu::wubu:
power on baby!*​


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2009)

Edgar,

It's about time you got home. We've been looking for you for a couple of days now. I just figured the mule pulling the wagon must have come up lame and your kin just had to sit it out until they could swape for another one or barter a ride home on another passing traveler. But now that you're back welcome home from the big city. I hope the doctors and nurses made you feel better and you can soon get back on your feet and get around outside. You know it's almost time to plant turnip greens for the fall. You wouldn't want to miss that would you?

(Our greens are going in pretty soon - just as soon as Mr. M2M plows under the purple hull peas.)

M2M


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the huge bunches of love, Guys. I got home around 8:45pm cst tonight. They treated me very well this time. I was put directly in a barriatric room and they wasted little time getting me on the more livable 2400 cal/day. It was my 4th hospitalization since they started late last year. MerGirl, thank you for your delightful call from Scotland, WOW!!! Your accent was fine, but that noisy portable whirlpool they had my legs in was really making hearing difficult. God bless all of you, your love is great medicine for my soul and helps heal my body.



Aww, yay!! So glad you are home. Ahh i was wondering what that noise was in the background but i didnt want to say! Stay well mister!!! xxLisa


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy cow, i missed a lot of stuff going on...i am glad you are home, feel better soon....hugs...


----------



## steely (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so glad that you are home and feeling better.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 27, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the huge bunches of love, Guys. I got home around 8:45pm cst tonight. They treated me very well this time. I was put directly in a barriatric room and they wasted little time getting me on the more livable 2400 cal/day. It was my 4th hospitalization since they started late last year. MerGirl, thank you for your delightful call from Scotland, WOW!!! Your accent was fine, but that noisy portable whirlpool they had my legs in was really making hearing difficult. God bless all of you, your love is great medicine for my soul and helps heal my body.



It's great having you back


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks again, Guys, for the love. I'll come back in and post a little
after I'm good and rested. God bless you Guys. Peace and Love,
Edgar


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 27, 2009)

So glad you were able to go home and that you are feeling better. Things are looking up in lots of ways this week. Yay!!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 27, 2009)

Good to see you back, Edgar!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you're back home and feeling better Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Howdy neighbor, thanks for making me aware of this thread. I am sorry you are going through such a tough time but you know thimes like this only makes one stronger.Hugs and I hope you have a very good day and I will be dropping in often to check on you and have a vitural sip of sugar free lemonaid.
> Renee



Thanks, sweet Neebor, for the encouraging words and stopping by.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> So glad you were able to go home and that you are feeling better. Things are looking up in lots of ways this week. Yay!!





Santaclear said:


> Good to see you back, Edgar!





daddyoh70 said:


> Glad to hear you're back home and feeling better Edgar.



Thanks, Guys, be it ever so humble, there ain't no place like home!
It is great to be back. Praise God for answered prayers!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome Home, Edgar! 

Are you feeling better?


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome Home, Edgar!
> 
> Are you feeling better?



Thanks GEF, yes, I'm feeling better, but need rest more than ever.
I'll be in and out, checking in a few times a day.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Glad to hear you're back home, Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Glad to hear you're back home, Edgar.



Danke, Herr Wolfe. It's great to see you online, from home!:bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 28, 2009)

congrats on being home


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2009)

Well hello Edgar,
How did I miss this thread? I am very sorry that you have been ill. I really admire your upbeat and kind nature, and I send my best wishes to you from across the world.
xoxo
Shoshie


----------



## imfree (Aug 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well hello Edgar,
> How did I miss this thread? I am very sorry that you have been ill. I really admire your upbeat and kind nature, and I send my best wishes to you from across the world.
> xoxo
> Shoshie



That's quite alright, (((((Shoshie))))), you found your
way here and I'm glad to see you. Thank you for the
kind and encouraging words.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys!, Mom brought my mail in today. Thank all
of you who sent the lovely cards with kind,
encouraging words. God bless and keep all of you
safe and well.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2009)

Edgar my man,

So have you earned enough frequent flyer miles with the VA to get a toaster yet? How about the AM/FM clock radio? 

*Seriously tho, if some of us sent a card to the VA and it got there after you left, will they forward it to your home or your PO Box? *(When I was in the hospital here in Arkansas, I think after a patient left, most card were just thrown away.)

You have mentioned being tired. You know that is a side effect of antibiotics don't you? They make you feel almost drained of energy. I imagine the strong ones (like you took or are still taking) have a more severe effect. Also, another side effect, they made my mom almost deaf. Her hearing in both ears is almost gone from antibiotics. She never has been around excessive noise or other risk factors in her whole life. (I just thought you might want to watch for more hearing loss than you already have & talk to your doc if it surfaces. They might have some fixes now if you check with the VA promptly.)


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar my man,
> 
> So have you earned enough frequent flyer miles with the VA to get a toaster yet? How about the AM/FM clock radio?
> 
> ...



Thanks, Moore2Me. I refused my frequent flyer miles gift because I would've had to fill out way more paperwork than that cheap VA stationary set was worth, just to claim it! The VA should forward mail to my house, but probably won't. My hearing should not be affected, as only certain antibiotics cause hearing loss. I'm on IV Vancomycin and oral Amoxicillin. I just looked up "hearing loss", vancomycin and found hearing loss to be a rather infrequent side effect, caused by very high blood concentrations of vanc. I haven't been on it since Feb and I'm only on it for 7 days this time. My risk of hearing loss should be minimal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Edgar, I just popped in to tell you I'm not around for some days. 

Get well soon, k?


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi Edgar, I just popped in to tell you I'm not around for some days.
> 
> Get well soon, k?



Danke, Herr Wolfe. I'm working and praying to get well.:bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 31, 2009)

knock-knock-knock...hi edgar! just wanted to check in and see how you are feeling. better i hope. rest up and get your strength back!

View attachment get well.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> knock-knock-knock...hi edgar! just wanted to check in and see how you are feeling. better i hope. rest up and get your strength back!
> 
> View attachment 69350



Thanks, that was sweet.:bow: I'm doing my best
to get plenty of rest and get my strength back.
May God bless us all, keeping us safe and well.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2009)

Today was the first time I've been out of the house
and driven myself anywhere in weeks! Though the
Caddi has been worked on and still needs quite a bit
more TLC type work, she didn't stall-out today and
I only had to endure some bad hesitation whenever
I accelerated. I have been blessed, because 
hundreds of things could have gone wrong, yet no 
major difficulties arose. Today was a follow-up 
appointment for my last hospitalization, so we 
discussed my prescriptions and I had some blood 
drawn for some lab work. Both the VA and my 
private Endocrinologist are kind enough to provide 
wheelchair escort service from my car to their office. 
Sunshine and moderate temperature put the finishing 
touches on a great outing for me. Praise God.:bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 1, 2009)

hi edgar...regarding the car...hesitation in a car usually means you need to check your filters...air, fuel and oil. if any of these are blocked it would cause that reaction. if your fuel filter is blocked this may also account for the stalling. cars need fire/air/fuel to run...if it's not getting one it will let ya know! also, if the car was parked for a bit when you start it you should sit for a minute and let the oil circulate before you try to take off. when they sit like that they need a chance to get their blood pumping before they go...lol.
i am glad to hear you were out and about! wonderful! hope this is a sign of better days to come!

have a good night!


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> hi edgar...regarding the car...hesitation in a car usually means you need to check your filters...air, fuel and oil. if any of these are blocked it would cause that reaction. if your fuel filter is blocked this may also account for the stalling. cars need fire/air/fuel to run...if it's not getting one it will let ya know! also, if the car was parked for a bit when you start it you should sit for a minute and let the oil circulate before you try to take off. when they sit like that they need a chance to get their blood pumping before they go...lol.
> i am glad to hear you were out and about! wonderful! hope this is a sign of better days to come!
> 
> have a good night!



Thanks for the kind and helpful words. I just had the fuel filter and PCV valve
replaced and will, in the near future, have a really good tune-up done to 
include air filter, plugs, wires, dist cap, rotor, and oil change with filter.:bow:

I'm going to try to go to Nashville again, on Saturday, to join Nancy and
her family for a birthday dinner. It will be cool to get out a little, for a
change.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the kind and helpful words. I just had the fuel filter and PCV valve
> replaced and will, in the near future, have a really good tune-up done to
> include air filter, plugs, wires, dist cap, rotor, and oil change with filter.:bow:
> 
> ...




I was going to add that a simple tune up should also be considered. 
Hoping that you might be able to make it to Asheville to carpool with us to one of our meet ups in future


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was going to add that a simple tune up should also be considered.
> Hoping that you might be able to make it to Asheville to carpool with us to one of our meet ups in future



No time soon......but I'd love to see a time in the future when I could. 
Woo-hoooo!!!, I hear Kara gives Chia flavored hugs, too! My old 
Air Force Buddy of over 30 years, Dean, is in Goldsboro.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> No time soon......but I'd love to see a time in the future when I could.
> Woo-hoooo!!!, I hear Kara gives Chia flavored hugs, too! My old
> Air Force Buddy of over 30 years, Dean, is in Goldsboro.:bow:



Oh cool. I didn't know you were in the air force. 
Anyway.. just a wee hello. Hope you are feeling better every day!!:happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 3, 2009)

Good Morning Edgar!! I was just stopping by to say hello. I see you are feeling better!! Thats just awesome!! Keep feeling better everyday my friend!! Sending you hugs and kisses


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh cool. I didn't know you were in the air force.
> Anyway.. just a wee hello. Hope you are feeling better every day!!:happy:





BarbBBW said:


> Good Morning Edgar!! I was just stopping by to say hello. I see you are feeling better!! Thats just awesome!! Keep feeling better everyday my friend!! Sending you hugs and kisses



Thanks, Gals, I'm fighting the good fight and must continue
to do so for a pretty good while. I feel OK today, but will
get plenty of rest to help my immunities. I had my BiPAP
replaced about 2 months ago and I'm fairly sure it's default
settings caused poor sleep, leading to weakening of my
immunities and hospitalization. I was able to get my old 
sleep study and BiPAP prescription to the VA just in time
for them to use the information and program my machine
while I was hospitalized. The home oxygen tech came
earlier this morning and had an order to increase my
oxygen another half-liter per minute. I've gone from
2 lpm, at 340 lbs to 3 lpm at 430 lbs, so the increase
should help my immunities and healing. My lungs are good
and it's still possible for me to not require oxygen some
day. To God be the glory and may He bless all of you.:bow:

Verbal hugs to all you kind Guys and Gals, your love and
kind words are medicine to my soul.:bow:


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Edgar I am glad your feeling ok today and I know the day will soon come when we read that you feel GREAT. I will be having a sleep study soon myself. I have out it off twice already. Hugs from my lil spot in Tn.


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Hi Edgar I am glad your feeling ok today and I know the day will soon come when we read that you feel GREAT. I will be having a sleep study soon myself. I have out it off twice already. Hugs from my lil spot in Tn.



Thanks, Chocolate Desire, Neebor, that was sweet.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

Edgar: Doctor, what should I do for this awful case of 
hypochondria? 

Doctor: Take 2 placebo's and call me in the morning.


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with GEF here, I can't believe it took me this long to find this thread.

I wish you a speedy recovery and this bit of my experience, FWIW.
Nothing beat wearing out my Hoyle word and board games and abusing file sharing programs (before the napster bruhaha of course) in keeping the boredom down to a dull roar.

If it weren't for them I would have spent more time climbing walls than I did.
Get better soon.
Rollhandler


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Good Morning Edgar!

I have a busy day on tap, but I wanted to take a moment to send 







to you first because you were on my mind!:kiss2:

Enjoy your day!*​


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I agree with GEF here, I can't believe it took me this long to find this thread.
> 
> ...snipped...





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Good Morning Edgar!
> I have a busy day on tap, but I wanted to take a moment to send
> .....snipped cute img...
> to you first because you were on my mind!:kiss2:
> Enjoy your day!*​



Thanks for the love, Guys, you warm my heart and soul.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2009)

Woo-hooooo!!!, praise God, I'm back on track and healing well
again, just 11 days out of the hospital! The nurse came today
to remove that troublesome PIC line and change my leg 
dressings. The nurse and Mom were both delighted to see that
my wounds were healing rapidly again. Likelihood of reinfection
decreases as wounds near completion of healing. Woo-hoo!!!, 
Glory to God!:bow:


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 6, 2009)

That is such wonderful news, Edgar!! Sending more prayers for continued healing. Here's to being back on your feet soon!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> That is such wonderful news, Edgar!! Sending more prayers for continued healing. Here's to being back on your feet soon!
> 
> ...snipped img...



Thanks Betty, continued healing is awesome, like God
who gives it. "Back on your feet" is interesting, too!
Even with the cellulitis, pain, and rapid oxygen
desaturation, I have still been able to walk short
distances without increased pain. By God's Grace, I've
been able to walk a little and always was able to get
wheelchair escort or a power chair whenever I needed
one. I have to rest a lot, but at least I can get around
without too much trouble. I just can't walk very far, but
that has caused me very few problems. I'm blessed.:bow:

Peace and Love to all you Guys. Your visits bring me
much comfort.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2009)

*knock knock*
Hi Edgar, how're you doing?

Better? Wow, that's great news!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> *knock knock*
> Hi Edgar, how're you doing?
> 
> Better? Wow, that's great news! ...bild geschnipped...



Danke schoen, Herr Wolfe.:bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 7, 2009)

hi edgar...just popped in to see if you are enjoying the holiday and to say...

View attachment laborday.gif


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> hi edgar...just popped in to see if you are enjoying the holiday and to say...
> 
> View attachment 69752



Thanks, Bobbleheaddoll. Mom will be coming home from work
soon,so I've been enjoying a day of quiet rest, so far. I
enjoyed a dinner with Nancy's family in Nashville Saturday
afternoon. I had to miss church Sunday because of my
scheduled dressing change, but I was totally blessed because
that troublesome PIC line got removed and we found my legs
to be healing well again.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Sep 8, 2009)

Evening Mr. Free,

What's happening? Good stuff hopefully. I hope today finds you in better shape than you were at this time last week. Or this time two weeks ago. *Speaking of two weeks ago, I got my get well card returned today that I mailed to your hospital room.* I had posted it on August 24th. It returned on Sept. 8th. Fifteen days isn't bad to delivery a letter from one state to its neighboring state is it?

Someone told us the ropes on the ferry going carrying the mail across the Arkansas River broke and the mail flatboat ended up wedged on a sandbar near the Gulf. It took a half a dozen fishermen with piroques to pull it off. After paying them with a dozen fruit jars of muscadine wine & a case of dried shrimp, the mail was able to continue to the Arkansas side at Lake Village.

*Anyhoo, I plan on reposting your letter and sending it to your PO Box. I may be slow, but I am determined.*
M2M

P.S. This has nothing to do with the mail, but I thought you'd like to know - Hubby & I made made a dozen jars of muscadine jelly yesterday. Just hearing about it makes one want a hot biscuit, doesn't it? And I used 1/2 Slenda and 1/2 sugar.


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Evening Mr. Free,
> 
> What's happening? Good stuff hopefully......snipped....



Thanks Moore2Me, I'm doing pretty well and my wound healing is
back up to rapid speed. The Vanc finished Thursday and it was 
being infused slowly, so it did not affect my hearing. The nurse 
removed that troublesome PIC line Sunday. I'm being careful to
get plenty of rest so I can finish healing, hopefully without
reinfecting. God is with me and I'm recovering well.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like good news, indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you still doing okay, Edgar? Mending quickly?


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you still doing okay, Edgar? Mending quickly?



Thanks for the visit and asking, GEF. I recently had
a few blood sugars in the 200's and I thought I was
going to lose it again and reinfect. It must have been
a big bump as my immune system was switching from
shore power to ship power (going off the antibiotics), 
though. The episode lasted about 3 days, then the 
sugars went back under control.:bow:

The bump happened about the time this pic was
taken.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Just popping in to drop some love off to you...:wubu:
Hope you are feeling loads better..
hmm.. do you ever get called 'Ed' or is it always Edgar?? Both are very cool names and very American.. you are the only Edgar i know! :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Just popping in to drop some love off to you...:wubu:
> Hope you are feeling loads better..
> hmm.. do you ever get called 'Ed' or is it always Edgar?? Both are very cool names and very American.. you are the only Edgar i know! :happy:



Thanks, MerGirl, and lot'sa love back to you.
"Edgar" in a Scottish accent is very cool.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 12, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks, MerGirl, and lot'sa love back to you.
> "Edgar" in a Scottish accent is very cool.:bow:


tee hee.. Glad your name sounded cool all scottished up!


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> tee hee.. Glad your name sounded cool all scottished up!



I'm an Army brat(Dad was in the US Army), so I've
heard and enjoyed a diversity of accents.

US, Southern, of course, was the hardest to master.
I think I'm doing OK in the "Fedding" thread, though.


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 12, 2009)

Hiya Edgar, I haven't been around much this past week, I just thought I'd pop in for a cuppa and say hey! and see how you are doing ^.^


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hiya Edgar, I haven't been around much this past week, I just thought I'd pop in for a cuppa and say hey! and see how you are doing ^.^



Thanks T-Bear, have a nice cuppa' hot coffee and
sit a spell. I feel OK and I'm being careful to get
proper rest so I can recover. I'm actually well
enough to do church and lunch out tomorrow, if
I allow myself plenty of time and take things easy.:bow:


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 12, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks T-Bear, have a nice cuppa' hot coffee and
> sit a spell. I feel OK and I'm being careful to get
> proper rest so I can recover. I'm actually well
> enough to do church and lunch out tomorrow, if
> I allow myself plenty of time and take things easy.:bow:



*nod nod* I know the whole activity/rest pace yourself cycle all to well

I hope you have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> *nod nod* I know the whole activity/rest pace yourself cycle all to well
> 
> I hope you have a great day tomorrow!



Yessir, I remembered reading that you have a chronic
condition, too, and I figured that you were well 
acquainted with the rest/activity cycle, yourself.
Blessings to you.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, Edgar. Just checking in before heading to bed. 
Nice to hear that you're doing well.


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Hello, Edgar. Just checking in before heading to bed.
> Nice to hear that you're doing well.



Thank you for the kind regards, TimberWolf.:bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just dropping by to say Hi! Glad you're doing better.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

How are you? Tell us your most favorite thing about Tennesee. Have you always lived there?


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> How are you? Tell us your most favorite thing about Tennesee. Have you always lived there?



Thanks, Shoshie, I'm resting a lot, feeling pretty well,
and healing well. Tennessee has beautiful geographic
features and vegetation. I was born in Mannheim, West
Germany and Dad was in the US Army until he retired in 
1972, so we moved many times as I grew up. Many
blessings to you, Shoshie.:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2009)

Greetings Edgar! :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Greetings Edgar! :happy:



Greetings, SwampToad. Have a nice signature
line song, on me.:bow:

The Youngbloods-Get Together 1967*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=fvw

Charted again in 1969.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2009)

I, and Gracie the Cadillac, got out today and did church, 
then lunch at Shoney's. The Caddi, of course, had 
breakfast at Exxon. We both got around better today
than we had in months! Praise God for a great day and
a really great outing!:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Good morning, Edgar.

Glad to hear you had a nice day out.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> Greetings, SwampToad. Have a nice signature
> line song, on me.:bow:
> 
> The Youngbloods-Get Together 1967*
> ...


Sounds lovely!


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Just dropping by to say Hi! Glad you're doing better.





Timberwolf said:


> Good morning, Edgar.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice day out.





mergirl said:


> Sounds lovely!



Thanks Guys and top-of-the-morning blessings to 
each and every one of you.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2009)

*And a most wonderful afternoon to you Edgar!! 

Loving the signature song. Always glad to hear you're improving day by day.

Big Hugz & Kizzez!*


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *And a most wonderful afternoon to you Edgar!!
> 
> Loving the signature song. Always glad to hear you're improving day by day.
> 
> Big Hugz & Kizzez!*



Lot'sa big hugz and kizzes returned,
lovely and charming Good/Bad Girl!

Thanks for the kind words, too. It's
cool to me, when someone enjoys
one of those old songs I link to.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2009)

More Youtube for you..... 

Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctjBM16dAc

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI

One of my personal faves again...
Led Zeppelin- When the Levee Breaks 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA

Peter Frampton- Baby I Love Your Way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> More Youtube for you.....
> 
> Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZctjBM16dAc
> ...



........"Mean ol' levee taught me to weep and moan!"......Yep,
Green Eyed Fairy, onna' my fave's too, rockin'/blues thaing, ya'
know.

When ya' get right down to it, Greenie, ain't nothin' so mean
as a massive wall of water that's just breeched a levee and
is lookin' to hurt someone/something!

A Real Levee Break
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLsVyk9tNE&feature=related


Woo-hoooo!!!, WOW! Look what The London Philharmonic
Orchestra did with Zep's classic, a really sweet 
performance!

London Philharmonic Orchestra-When The Levee Breaks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr8WTnFw2Vw

Thanks for the great songs, GEF.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, I just heard some music looking out the back door and thought I'd just pop in for a second or two...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 15, 2009)

Good morning! Just dropping by before I go to work to check on you. Looks like you're doing a little better every day. That's awesome. 

Have a great day!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2009)

Just throwing in some of my good ole favorites into your day -- enjoy!

The Allman Brothers -- Rambling Man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVW7byRCA

The Charlie Daniels Band -- The Devil Went Down to Georgia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU

America -- Horse With No Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0KKGdb4qUY


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi, I just heard some music looking out the back door and thought I'd just pop in for a second or two...



That one's nice and reminds me of this ARS classic.
(Video somewhat graphic-cartoon suicide depiction)

Atlanta Rhythm Section-I'm Not Gonna' Let It Bother
Me Tonight



BBW Betty said:


> Good morning! Just dropping by before I go to work to check on you. Looks like you're doing a little better every day. That's awesome.
> 
> Have a great day!


We serve a most Awesome God, Betty, and His Mercy,
Grace, and healing are awesome, as well.:bow:



OneWickedAngel said:


> Just throwing in some of my good ole favorites into your day -- enjoy!
> 
> The Allman Brothers -- Rambling Man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVW7byRCA
> ...



Music after my own heart, truly great stuff, OWA!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just throwing in some of my good ole favorites into your day -- enjoy!
> 
> The Allman Brothers -- Rambling Man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVW7byRCA
> ...



Will someone PLEASE rep her for horse with no name??? It MUST be done.....:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Will someone PLEASE rep her for horse with no name??? It MUST be done.....:bow:



I'll raise y'all one nice live clip of America doing "Sandman"
to anyone who will Rep GEF and OWA for me.

Here It Is!
America-Sandman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MBeGMJuu1s


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, since there's nothing serious going on in my house at the moment, check 
this out, Guys. This guy is a manualist, playing music with his hands, you 
guessed it, with flatulence-sounding notes! Silly, funny, and ridiculous as it is,
the guy can actually play!

Manualist, Gerry Phillips-Classical Gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2SLd854SHU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Good morning, Edgar.

How about a magic carpet ride?


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Good morning, Edgar.
> 
> How about a magic carpet ride?



Woo-hooooo, TimberWolf!!!, that clip sounded great!:bow:

Hmmm, TimberWolf, SteppenWolf, are you all related?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know if I'm related to their singer... If yes, it must be around some corners, as we say here...


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know if I'm related to their singer... If yes, it must be around some corners, as we say here...



Nein, Herr Wolfe. I was only playing a word game with the names,
since they both ended with "wolf". I wouldn't expect you to be
related to John Kay, the lead singer in Steppenwolf.:bow:

Many blessings to you and have a great day, Herr Wolfe.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2009)

Woo-hooo!!!, Guys, I'm home and this is my 5000th post!:bow:

Here's a nice 5000KVA (5 million Watt)
transformer to celebrate my 5000th.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> Woo-hooo!!!, Guys, I'm home and this is my 5000th post!:bow:
> 
> Here's a nice 5000KVA (5 million Watt)
> transformer to celebrate my 5000th.



*5K!!! Congrats Big Boy! I'd Rep ya, but you know how those Rep Lords are... So, I'm sending ya 5000KVA worthy of hugz & kizzes instead! :bow:*


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *5K!!! Congrats Big Boy! I'd Rep ya, but you know how those Rep Lords are... So, I'm sending ya 5000KVA worthy of hugz & kizzes instead! :bow:*
> ...snipped the kiss me and kept it for myself...



Thanks, Gal, you rock! Hahaha!


----------



## washburn (Sep 18, 2009)

Giving a shout out to the Edgar from Nevada, soon to be Tennessee.


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2009)

washburn said:


> Giving a shout out to the Edgar from Nevada, soon to be Tennessee.
> ....snipped ChiaBoard pic......



Hurry on and get here, friend. Good to see you posting, too! 
Don't let yourself be such a stranger in these forums.:bow:


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hurry on and get here, friend. Good to see you posting, too!
> Don't let yourself be such a stranger in these forums.:bow:



yeah i had a bit of a hiatus from here, good to see your doing well, i read you had a PIC line in you get many :bow: from me sir, you are a tough cookie.

I should hopefully be out there sooner then later, went there for a visit, very very beautiful place, im in the desert right now, just as beautiful only in the other direction (very open and dry)
here's some pics of the place:
http://magicstuffness.tumblr.com/post/172487616/even-more-pics


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2009)

washburn said:


> yeah i had a bit of a hiatus from here, good to see your doing well, i read you had a PIC line in you get many :bow: from me sir, you are a tough cookie.
> 
> ...snipped......


 Thanks for the pictures and kind words, Washburn. I
hear what you say about the beauty of the land. I
loved Tucson while I was stationed at Davis-Monthan
in 1976, but I was delighted to see everything green
and growing when I returned to Tennessee.:bow:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Edgar!

hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> Hi Edgar!
> 
> hope your day is wonderful!



Thanks for the kind wishes, Jeff. 
Many blessings to you.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2009)

Come on over. It's been a little too quiet in
here, lately.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2009)

Good Morning, Edgar. How are you doing? I haven't dropped by for a while, I know. This morning's a little surreal. I traded shifts with another woman in our call center (she needed to leave early today to attend her son's football game), so I'm going in an hour later than usual. The cats don't know what to make of my still sitting at the computer at this time.

You've probably heard seen these before, but it's been a long time since I heard a Weird Al song, thought I'd share some I found:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsfVw9xxoNY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYokLWfqbaU


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Good Morning, Edgar. How are you doing? I haven't dropped by for a while, I know........snipped.....



Thanks for a nice visit, Betty. I'm feeling pretty much OK for the
condition I'm in. I had a temperature of 100.3 Saturday evening
and my healing, as of Monday's dressing change has slowed and
I had a small new wound opening up near the big one on my right
leg. I haven't had an elevated temperature since Saturday night
and the nurse will be doing a dressing change today, so we'll see.
The outside of the dressing is still dry and that's a good sign, too.

Weird Al's "E-bay" was great and lifted my spirits, thanks Betty.
God bless you and come back any time.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2009)

My legs are worse today. The nurse says a little walking
could help my circulation and help turn things back for
the better. I'm trying that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 24, 2009)

imfree said:


> My legs are worse today. The nurse says a little walking could help my circulation and help turn things back for
> the better. I'm trying that.



*Came in to check on ya. 

A nice sunset walk is wonderful for this. Admire the beauty of flora and perhaps fauna (even if it's just your neighbors front yards) that are in your area. It won't feel so much like something you have to do. 

Take care of those gams and feel better big boy. :kiss2:MUAH:kiss2:!*


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Came in to check on ya.
> 
> A nice sunset walk is wonderful for this. Admire the beauty of flora and perhaps fauna (even if it's just your neighbors front yards) that are in your area. It won't feel so much like something you have to do.
> 
> Take care of those gams and feel better big boy. :kiss2:MUAH:kiss2:!*



Thanks for checking in on me, Raiv. Too bad you're
way up there and can't come by to take my hand
and walk with me. God bless you for being so
kind and stopping by.:bow:


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2009)

here I brought you my favorite cereal


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you're legs are not as improved as you had hoped. Here is a little something to help ya follow doctors orders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbwrOUzndIE

Oh ya, there is a giggle in your PM box as well.
Rolllhandler


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2009)

oops my picture didnt stick, here it is lol


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Sorry to hear that you're legs are not as improved as you had hoped. Here is a little something to help ya follow doctors orders.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbwrOUzndIE
> 
> ...


 I do have hope and a prayer. Just moving my legs, especially my 
calf muscles, while I'm sitting down and occasionally getting up 
and walking around in the house feels like it's helping my leg 
circulation. That should at least get my legs strong enough for
me to be able to walk a little ways outdoors before long.:bow:

Your joke was cute and brings two thoughts to my mind.

1) Our souls are a lot like data in a computer.
2) "Jesus saves" is the best back up plan in the 
universe. My computer is not backed up, but, by
God's Grace, my soul is.:bow:

Be blessed, Rollhandler, and thanks.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2009)

washburn said:


> oops my picture didnt stick, here it is lol



Looks nice, but do they have a sugar free version
for diabetics?:bow:


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2009)

imfree said:


> Looks nice, but do they have a sugar free version
> for diabetics?:bow:



indeed, sweetened with sugar-ish


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good evening, Edgar. I'll keep praying that your legs will heal completely soon.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Good evening, Edgar. I'll keep praying that your legs will heal completely soon.



Thank you, oh, so much, Punkin. It will take a lot of prayer
from a lot of people who love me and some life-changes
from me. I'm praying, myself, and working on changes.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for the "soundtrack" you sent me, Edgar. It was a very nice surprise to find in my mailbox


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you for the "soundtrack" you sent me, Edgar. It was a very nice surprise to find in my mailbox



I was just thinking "I wonder why I never heard anything from
GEF about that CD...." Thanks for letting me know. I thought
you might enjoy the Earthy, natural sound of 'sferics as
background ambiance or just to hear what this crazy mad
electronic scientist was up to. Blessings to you and thanks
for stopping by.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been near fever and sugar's out of range-way high today. Love you Guys, please pray for me and if you don't see me post by Monday night, PM Moore2Me or Steely for Nashville VA Hosp phone number. God bless you Guys, Love, Edgar


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I was infected again, mostly the left leg. The ER doctor said
we caught it early enough this time and that I could go home
with Agumentin. Praise God, it's good to be home tonight!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

imfree said:


> I was infected again, mostly the left leg. The ER doctor said
> we caught it early enough this time and that I could go home
> with Agumentin. Praise God, it's good to be home tonight!



*Oh thank goodness!! SO glad you're home again! Let's try to stay there all nice and healthy now okay? I'm praying for you, Edgar. *


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2009)

imfree said:


> I was infected again, mostly the left leg. The ER doctor said
> we caught it early enough this time and that I could go home
> with Agumentin. Praise God, it's good to be home tonight!



Glad to hear that you're at home,Edgar-here's to a swift recovery,sir. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oh thank goodness!! SO glad you're home again! Let's try to stay there all nice and healthy now okay? I'm praying for you, Edgar. *





Adamantoise said:


> Glad to hear that you're at home,Edgar-here's to a swift recovery,sir. :bow:



God bless you both and thank you
for your love and kindness.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry you had another issue to deal with neighbor but I am very glad your home. Hope you get feelin better soon.


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Sorry you had another issue to deal with neighbor but I am very glad your home. Hope you get feelin better soon.



Thanks, Neebor. God bless you and
take care of yourself.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I read about a diabetic guy who used insulin to
cover poor eating habits. His legs had to be
amputated and he died a few months later from
diabetes-related liver issues. I may, by God's
Grace, have enough time to save my legs and
my life. I fear God and, in Christ, pray for His
Mercy. I've been changing. I'm finally serious
about eating properly to help control my diabetes
and reduce my insulin use.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2009)

imfree said:


> I read about a diabetic guy who used insulin to
> cover poor eating habits. His legs had to be
> amputated and he died a few months later from
> diabetes-related liver issues. I may, by God's
> ...



Good for you, Edgar! :happy: :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2009)

I love you Guys. I've finally learned enough about the consequences
of insulin abuse to "cover" overeating. Insulin abuse does not any
more "cover" overeating than the Grace of God could be expected
to "cover" deliberate sin. I pray for God's Grace, through Jesus Christ
to save my soul and possibly extend what's left of my life. I believe
He can do so for all who ask and are willing to live for Him. I am 
already eating and using insulin in a more responsible way. I will let
my weight settle down to be more acceptable to God. Will I stop
being an FA or fat, myself? Probably not, but I can and must do
better. God have Mercy on us, all. I'll be in and out a little, but
probably not post much any more. Love, Edgar


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2009)

I suspect you can find a lot more support here for your endeavors than you might realize Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good for you, Edgar! :happy: :bow:



Thank you, Green Eyed Fairy, I'm delighted to 
see your post, you're a true friend.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect you can find a lot more support here for your endeavors than you might realize Edgar.



Thanks for your kind and encouraging words,
GEF, I'm certainly and lovingly ready to serve
my beloved God and Dimmers.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 1, 2009)

EDGAR!!!! I go away on holiday and come back and you have been in hospital again!!!!! grrrrr.. Do i have to come over to America to batter you!! 
Glad they managed to catch it quickly and that you are home. Don't you stop posting mister.. i need my daily Imfree updates!!!!! 
xxxxLisa


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> EDGAR!!!! I go away on holiday and come back and you have been in hospital again!!!!! grrrrr.. Do i have to come over to America to batter you!!
> Glad they managed to catch it quickly and that you are home. Don't you stop posting mister.. i need my daily Imfree updates!!!!!
> xxxxLisa



No Ma'me, Lisa, I won't stop posting. I know I'll be
slowing down, somewhat, because I can no longer
support unhealthy eating habits and obesity levels
in women or myself. I'll post a little, here and there,
and especially welcome all who will visit, to this, my
cyber-house thread.

Good news: The VA Medical center is finally taking
steps to deal with my anemia. Correcting low blood
iron levels, if possible, could give me the much needed
endurance I need for tolerating exercise.

Thank you for your loving words. God bless you for
being so kind.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 1, 2009)

imfree said:


> Good news: The VA Medical center is finally taking
> steps to deal with my anemia. Correcting low blood
> iron levels, if possible, could give me the much needed
> endurance I need for tolerating exercise.



That IS good news!! yay!!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2009)

Edgar may you find the strength to overcome and slay this demon,that afflicts not only you but millions everywhere.
You are not alone.

May you be blessed.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Edgar may you find the strength to overcome and slay this demon,that afflicts not only you but millions everywhere.
> You are not alone.
> 
> May you be blessed.



Thank you and may you be blessed, Shoshie.

Insulin abuse to "cover" massive levels of
carbs was the last the last "being safe at
this level of fatness" excuse that I had.
Insulin overuse, I discovered through
study, will lead to the worst types of
diabetic complications. Living that way
was killing me. I think it could even be
possible for resulting blood sugar swings
to be that dangerous in a non-diabetic
person. I will not encourage any future 
lover of mine to do what was killing me.

The results of my 9/1/09 blood tests
were pretty good, considering everything.
May God's Grace prevail, in your lives,
my beloved Dimmer's, and in mine.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

Pray for me and watch here for my posts. PM Steeley or Moore2Me for the VA Hospital phone number If you don't see me for more than 24 hours. God bless and save us all.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Edgar, bout time I stopped in and said hi.......warm thoughts coming to you from Australia


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Edgar, bout time I stopped in and said hi.......warm thoughts coming to you from Australia



Warm thoughts are great, thanks for stopping by.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

imfree said:


> Pray for me and watch here for my posts. PM Steeley or Moore2Me for the VA Hospital phone number If you don't see me for more than 24 hours. God bless and save us all.



Things aren't looking real good for me either. Those
thick stools I've had, along with anemia, don't make
things look very good for me at all. Mom made 
arrangements for my transportation to VAMC Nashville
triage tomorrow. May God's Grace prevail.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 2, 2009)

Sending prayers for you, Edgar. I know I don't post a lot, but I do keep an eye on your thread here. God go with you and watch over you.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts for you, Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Sending prayers for you, Edgar. I know I don't post a lot, but I do keep an eye on your thread here. God go with you and watch over you.





Santaclear said:


> Prayers and good thoughts for you, Edgar.



I'm home, Guys, but I don't know how safe I am. With my previous
treatment directive that said I would not lose weight and a glaring
mistake on my durable power of attorney/living will, they could have
just as well sent me home to die. God have Mercy on all of us.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> I'm home, Guys, but I don't know how safe I am. With my previous
> treatment directive that said I would not lose weight and a glaring
> mistake on my durable power of attorney/living will, they could have
> just as well sent me home to die. God have Mercy on all of us.


How could they say you would 'NOT' lose weight?? 'They are not weight psychics and you can do whatever you put your mind to Edgar! So glad you are out of hospital ...quit the negative thinking.. you can and will get better!! 
Sending you my strict vibes..lol of love and light!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 3, 2009)

Chin up, Edgar. I'm thinking about you and sending you get-well hugs. Take one day at a time and above all take care of yourself. Take care of yourself. You hear?


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> I'm home, Guys, but I don't know how safe I am. *With my previous
> treatment directive *that said I would not lose weight and a glaring
> mistake on my durable power of attorney/living will, they could have
> just as well sent me home to die. God have Mercy on all of us.





mergirl said:


> How could they say you would 'NOT' lose weight?? 'They are not weight psychics and you can do whatever you put your mind to Edgar! So glad you are out of hospital ...quit the negative thinking.. you can and will get better!!
> Sending you my strict vibes..lol of love and light!!!



Mergirl, I *think* it means Edgar had previously stated that he wouldn't loose weight intentionally. (I may be wrong, here, of course.) 

Edgar, I'm happy you are home, and am sending all kinds of good thoughts your way. You are a ray of sunshine in these forums, and we need you.

((Hugs))
Betty


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> How could they say you would 'NOT' lose weight?? 'They are not weight psychics and you can do whatever you put your mind to Edgar! So glad you are out of hospital ...quit the negative thinking.. you can and will get better!!
> Sending you my strict vibes..lol of love and light!!!





Fascinita said:


> Chin up, Edgar. I'm thinking about you and sending you get-well hugs. Take one day at a time and above all take care of yourself. Take care of yourself. You hear?





BBW Betty said:


> Mergirl, I *think* it means Edgar had previously stated that he wouldn't loose weight intentionally. (I may be wrong, here, of course.)
> 
> *(Edgar-Yes,Betty, that is correct. Responsible eating and insulin use could result in enough weight loss without any deliberate work to lose weight. What they see could make a big difference.)*
> 
> ...



Thanks for all that love, Guys. Though I've been anemic for at least 5 years, it doesn't look like I have cancer at this moment. My stools are dark and not red or pink, so the blood loss is more likely upper GI. I will have an endoscopy and colonoscopy before too long. God can already honor my dietary and insulin changes. Lower food intake could result in less blood loss and even 
permit some healing and improvement of iron levels. My arm already has 
much less insulin rash and I could even be healing already. God is good, He
is the perfect balance between Judgment and Grace. Trust God and may He 
mercy on all of us.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 3, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Mergirl, I *think* it means Edgar had previously stated that he wouldn't loose weight intentionally. (I may be wrong, here, of course.)
> 
> Edgar, I'm happy you are home, and am sending all kinds of good thoughts your way. You are a ray of sunshine in these forums, and we need you.
> 
> ...


Ahhh... i just got angry at imaginary doctors, so i couldn't see!! 
x


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2009)

Psalms 118:24-This is the day the LORD has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. Amen. The Lord has made a good day. I feel pretty good. Vitals I check at home are are good, too.


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2009)

imfree said:


> Psalms 118:24-This is the day the LORD has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. Amen. The Lord has made a good day. I feel pretty good. Vitals I check at home are are good, too.



I'm praying for God to give me a no-cancer diagnosis 
this time. I need to be in totally love with Him and 
not misusing food when He takes me. The cause of 
my dark tarry stools could be as simple as internal 
hemorrhoids or esophagitis. The sulphamethoxazole 
they gave me Friday night could even clear it up. 
I should have an endoscopy/colonoscopy appointment 
within a week. I'm not out of the woods yet, but at 
least I have hope. Esophagitis can even be caused 
by excessive consumption of chocolate. Earlier this 
week, I totally stopped using chocolate to raise low 
blood sugar. God have mercy on all of us, I pray in
Jesus' name. Amen


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 5, 2009)

Edgar,

Oh, I so hope you will get better. I'm still praying for you and Mark is too. Keep the faith no matter what happens.

(((((((Edgar)))))))


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Edgar,
> 
> Oh, I so hope you will get better. I'm still praying for you and Mark is too. Keep the faith no matter what happens.
> 
> (((((((Edgar)))))))



Thanks, Ella, I'll be praying for you and Mark, 
too. The "one" I had this morning was only 
very dark brown and not tarry. The 
antibiotic could be clearing it up. Glory
to God.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember, Guys, I've been in the VA hosp a few times and to the ER a couple times in the past 2 weeks. They have written evidence in my file that I have refused weight loss help and diabetic meal planning help. My nurse hasn't been here today, yet and my legs have been swelling. My white count was 15.5 friday and all they gave me was Bactrim. My body temp is low 96.2 and I'm getting chilled often. The last 2 times, they did not let me see my vitals. Be careful with med providers. Lose wgt if you need to to be healthy or to recover from infection. Eat properly to avoid sugar swings. I'll post when I can. Love, Edgar. God save us, In Jesus, I pray.Amen


----------



## mergirl (Oct 6, 2009)

imfree said:


> Remember, Guys, I've been in the VA hosp a few times and to the ER a couple times in the past 2 weeks. They have written evidence in my file that I have refused weight loss help and diabetic meal planning help. My nurse hasn't been here today, yet and my legs have been swelling. My white count was 15.5 friday and all they gave me was Bactrim. My body temp is low 96.2 and I'm getting chilled often. The last 2 times, they did not let me see my vitals. Be careful with med providers. Lose wgt if you need to to be healthy or to recover from infection. Eat properly to avoid sugar swings. I'll post when I can. Love, Edgar. God save us, In Jesus, I pray.Amen


Dont be mad.. You know if you die i shall kill you!! There will be no dying around here any time soon!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmwah!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

*Edgar,

It's not a matter of them "letting". Remember HE is in control of this. Forget them and what's in your medical history. Just concentrate on the now. Let your faith in Him and our love for your keep you strong Big Boy. You will pull through this!
*


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Dont be mad.. You know if you die i shall kill you!! There will be no dying around here any time soon!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmwah!!!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Edgar,
> 
> It's not a matter of them "letting". Remember HE is in control of this. Forget them and what's in your medical history. Just concentrate on the now. Let your faith in Him and our love for your keep you strong Big Boy. You will pull through this!
> *



God's Grace will prevail. I've been very worried about getting
sepsis without really not knowing that much about it. I
haven't had enough fever to even be close to having sepsis.
I still need to have the esophagus and colon scoped out, but
I could be alright after all. God bless you gals.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2009)

imfree said:


> Remember, Guys, I've been in the VA hosp a few times and to the ER a couple times in the past 2 weeks. They have written evidence in my file that I have refused weight loss help and diabetic meal planning help. My nurse hasn't been here today, yet and my legs have been swelling. My white count was 15.5 friday and all they gave me was Bactrim. My body temp is low 96.2 and I'm getting chilled often. The last 2 times, they did not let me see my vitals. Be careful with med providers. Lose wgt if you need to to be healthy or to recover from infection. Eat properly to avoid sugar swings. I'll post when I can. Love, Edgar. God save us, In Jesus, I pray.Amen



Like the old song says, paranoia strikes deep, into your heart
it will creep. All the health care news probably has me thinking
the worst. I hope it's just paranoid thinking on my part. I do
need to change the way I relate to the VA hosp, like removing
that feeding demand.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 6, 2009)

Edgar are you on blood thinners such as coumadin(wafarin) by any chance? If you are let me know please. Also, Bactrim will cause GI upsets in people, it is quite common. Truthfully antibiotics in general can be rough on anyone and that can cause problems from the intake to the output and any place in between. Bactrim is a good antibiotic. It is one of the older antibiotics. When all the new generation antibiotics came out a lot of the old school drugs just fell by the wayside. Since so many of the newer generation infections are resistant to some of the new antibiotics, some docs are going old school again in treating infections. Watch your urine output and your fever. Those are two things to keep a close eye on. Keep hydrated . Also regarding your directive. If you signed a directive of your own free will and were considered competent to sign it, you can change anything on it any time. They cannot force to to abide by it. YOU have to be your advocate Edgar. I know it is the VA and care at best can be hit and miss and you always wait forever for treatment, but YOU have to fight for you. NO one else can fight as well as you can . This is YOUR life. Isn't it worth fighting for? Pray to God yes, but God gave you some wonderful skills in life and one of them was self preservation and the ability to protect yourself. Fight Fight Fight. Tell them until you are hoarse that you need adequate care, Do the diabetic plan. HUN you are DIABETIC , it isnt something thats going to go away just because its a pain in the ass. You have to deal with it and work with it. It isnt a punishment, it is to keep you Alive and healthy. When our bodies get to the point of giving out on us, we have to be honest with ourselves and say "Hey i have got to turn this around" I for one hope you do. You have a lot left to do in this life Edgar, Why let diabetes keep you from doing it? You see many many people on here care about you, so now it is Your turn to care about YOU as well. Be your advocate, fight them if you dont like what they tell you. Study your medical issues and see what you can do to improve your chances of healing and becoming healthier. That doesn't mean to starve to death, but it does mean some changes and one is to no use the insulin as a cushion . That will cause trouble all the way around. I for one will root for you. Please feel free to holler at me . I hope you take this in the spirit in which it was given. I just want to cheer you on. 





imfree said:


> Like the old song says, paranoia strikes deep, into your heart
> it will creep. All the health care news probably has me thinking
> the worst. I hope it's just paranoid thinking on my part. I do
> need to change the way I relate to the VA hosp, like removing
> that feeding demand.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Edgar are you on blood thinners such as coumadin(wafarin) by any chance? If you are let me know please. Also, Bactrim will cause GI upsets in people, it is quite common. Truthfully antibiotics in general can be rough on anyone and that can cause problems from the intake to the output and any place in between. Bactrim is a good antibiotic. snipped...... I hope you take this in the spirit in which it was given. I just want to cheer you on.



Thanks, Cinnamitch. I think my foolish use of chocolate to "correct" insulin
reactions may have been giving me esophogitis. I had the bleeding stools 
while I was on Augmentin, before I was on Bactrim. I think I've actually had 
them on and off since the beginning of this year, when all this heavy 
antibiotic use began.Better meal planning and a snack 2 hours before bed 
time have relieved me from hypoglycemic episodes. I'll continue to work on 
my eating and meal planning. I'll also get things worked out with the VA. 
Blessings to you, Cinn, and I know you meant everything in a kind, 
encouraging spirit.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys. I'm still running a resting pulse of around 100 and get chilled a while 
after dinner. My feet swelled last night, with fluid weepage from leg 
dressings. I wasted over $800 on an ambulance ride to the VA ER. They 
examined me and sent me home with 2 oral antibiotics. I wasted almost $75 
on the cab ride home. That ambulance bill should be fun to deal with. I've
had almost no sleep over these past 2 nights.I was able to nap several 
hours today. I think I had a blood free stool today, praise God. Love you 
Guys. God save us all.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't imagine having to think about financial worries on top of worrying about health too. That must really really suck. Hope you are feeling better today Edgar!! xx


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hi Guys. I'm still running a resting pulse of around 100 and get chilled a while
> after dinner. My feet swelled last night, with fluid weepage from leg
> dressings. I wasted over $800 on an ambulance ride to the VA ER. They
> examined me and sent me home with 2 oral antibiotics. I wasted almost $75
> ...



Hi Edgar,

Thanks for the replacement CD. I can hardly wait to use it. My home CD player if involved in a computer upgrade currently & I will be using my car tomorrow maybe. 

As to your escapades yesterday, go to the diabetic website and find out why your are getting chilled after eating. Perhaps it is due to extra amounts of your anemic blood being needed for digestion and called to duty in the digestive tract. Next, the second most important use of your anemic blood is to carry oxygen so it goes to the heart and the lungs. This will short the blood being usually provided to the hands, skin, feet, etc, and could result in a feeling of being cold of chilled.

As to a rapid pulse, you should check with a cardio site for more info. But again, it could also be tied to the anemia. Poor blood cells at carrying oxygen would result in the heart needing to work harder, pump more to effectively move more blood cells to supply oxygen and metabolic needs.

Next, could you have driven yourself to the VA? *Do you need hand controls on your car? * Your VA doctors should be able to write you a prescription for accomodations that are medical necessities for you to function with your disability.

I am working on some suggestions for dealing with VA medical records. I will post them later today when I get thru with them. My husband & I are dealing with his brother who is currently in the VA hospital's treatment. He has had a unfortunate set of catastrophic accidents & injuries and is in his early 60's but has the body of an old man. So, we have had some hands on experience with relatives in VA hospitals. 

My brother-in-law was working at a Federal AFB warehouse & turned a forklift over on himself, crushing his left leg & hand. It required extensive reconstructive surgery & years of therapy. It left one leg about 6 inches shorter than the other one. Then as he was getting better he had a major stroke and did not get the clot busting drugs fast enough. So now he drags his foot, has to wear a brace, a built up shoe, his hand is drawn, and his speech is affected. His emotions were also scrambled by the stroke - he cries a lot (even on multiple antidepressants) and cannot make simple decisions anymore.

If he didnt have enough problems, he was hit a couple of months ago by a car. He was walking in a marked crosswalk in a MacDonalds parking lot. Some chick just threw her car into reverse and plowed into him, knocking him to the ground with her bumper. So, back to the hospital again for the boy. This time his hip was crushed and he had to have a hip replacement & more therapy. Oh, did I mention this guy is a diabetic too?


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I can't imagine having to think about financial worries on top of worrying about health too. That must really really suck. Hope you are feeling better today Edgar!! xx





moore2me said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> Thanks for the replacement CD. I can hardly wait to use it. My home CD player if involved in a computer upgrade currently & I will be using my car tomorrow maybe.
> 
> ...



God bless and heal your brother-in-law. The "service now" light stays on 
in my Caddl, so that means the emissions system will be damaged if I 
drive it very much. It's due for emissions test and registration at the 
end of this month. It will probably fail emissions testing. I'm probably not 
in a good mental or physical state to drive myself, anyway. Thanks for 
the kind words and encouragement, Gals. I don't feel too bad today. 
God save us.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2009)

God bless you, Edgar. You're in my prayers, and I really wish you the best. God's taking care of you, and you're a great person. Thanks for the update.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Oct 9, 2009)

I shall keep you in My prayers Edgar, God is the Great Physician! TRUST JESUS!!!


(I am a Cadillac owner too  )


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> God bless you, Edgar. You're in my prayers, and I really wish you the best. God's taking care of you, and you're a great person. Thanks for the update.





IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I shall keep you in My prayers Edgar, God is the Great Physician! TRUST JESUS!!!
> 
> 
> (I am a Cadillac owner too  )



Thanks for the encouragement, Guys.
God is faithful and Good. In Christ, I
have hope.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2009)

I really don't think I have much time left. My resting pulse
has been around 100 for over a week. I think I'm badly
infected. The new wounds on my left leg have started
bleeding. My last urine is looked pretty dark. Pray for me.

I'll post a little as long as I can. Live in Christ and be
saved.


----------



## toni (Oct 9, 2009)

(((((hugs)))))))


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2009)

Hang in there Edgar, my good thoughts and prayers to you...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

You have my prayers and good thoughts, too, Edgar.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 10, 2009)

imfree said:


> I really don't think I have much time left. My resting pulse
> has been around 100 for over a week. I think I'm badly
> infected. The new wounds on my left leg have started
> bleeding. My last urine is looked pretty dark. Pray for me.
> ...



Please, Edgar, don't say that. God loves you. If you have faith in God, and you accept Christ as your savior, you have earned his respect, so to say. I really hope you have much time left. Much time. Your faith and love for God is very strong, and very impressive, and I salute you for that.
As I've told you before, Edgar, I am so glad to see another so open Christian here on these boards. "The Lord is good, a refuge in times of trouble. He cares for those who trust in him", (Book of Nahum, 1:7).

Btw, go easy on my Bible translation. Mine is in Norwegian, it might sound different in a proper English one!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2009)

Edgar, keep well and keep safe....sending prayers your way.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2009)

imfree said:


> I really don't think I have much time left. My resting pulse
> has been around 100 for over a week. I think I'm badly
> infected. The new wounds on my left leg have started
> bleeding. My last urine is looked pretty dark. Pray for me.
> ...


Your God loves you no matter what Edgar...Pink jebus told me!! 
As you know i am not a believer in Gods but i shall send you all my positive energies and shout a bit at the universe for you. Sending you all my love and good thoughts. xxLisa


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2009)

toni said:


> (((((hugs)))))))





fa_man_stan said:


> Hang in there Edgar, my good thoughts and prayers to you...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have my prayers and good thoughts, too, Edgar.





Scorsese86 said:


> Please, Edgar, don't say that. God loves you. If you have faith in God, and you accept Christ as your savior, you have earned his respect, so to say. I really hope you have much time left. Much time. Your faith and love for God is very strong, and very impressive, and I salute you for that.
> As I've told you before, Edgar, I am so glad to see another so open Christian here on these boards. "The Lord is good, a refuge in times of trouble. He cares for those who trust in him", (Book of Nahum, 1:7).
> 
> Btw, go easy on my Bible translation. Mine is in Norwegian, it might sound different in a proper English one!





littlefairywren said:


> Edgar, keep well and keep safe....sending prayers your way.





mergirl said:


> Your God loves you no matter what Edgar...Pink jebus told me!!
> As you know i am not a believer in Gods but i shall send you all my positive energies and shout a bit at the universe for you. Sending you all my love and good thoughts. xxLisa



Thanks for the love, Guys. I do have hope. I saw my resting 
pulse go to 89 in bed and a couple times, sitting down, 
when I relaxed as well as I could. The "dark urine" I saw 
was probably from toilet cleaner that Mom used before 
I went. My legs are still doing worse and I'm concerned 
about infection. The left leg seems to have swollen since 
yesterday. My temperatures have not been overly high or 
low. I beg God for mercy and I do have hope. God save 
us, I pray in Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2009)

Praise God For His Grace and Mercy! I'm not feeling
that bad today, other than my legs being a little
swollen and the wounds getting worse. My feet
feel a little weird, but I don't really hurt. My heart 
rate is around 100, but goes below 90, if I'm still
and relaxed. I am praying for God to, by His 
Grace, move me to the point of totally loving and
trusting Him, so that I live for God and not for me.
Glory to God. I want to be ready to live with Him
when He takes me. Love you Guys, Edgar


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi there Edgar, glad to hear you are feeling a little better....good to see you about


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 12, 2009)

Sending prayers and hugs for continued healing.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

Sending you my best wishes from across the world. Prayer is good. You can move mountains with prayer.

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hi there Edgar, glad to hear you are feeling a little better....good to see you about





BBW4Chattery said:


> Sending prayers and hugs for continued healing.





Susannah said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> Sending you my best wishes from across the world. Prayer is good. You can move mountains with prayer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the prayers and well wishes, Guys.
It has been an OK day, my legs didn't look
too bad and I think the bleeding has stopped.
Praise to God in all things. Love you Guys,
Edgar


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad that things are looking brighter. I second what was said above and just wanted to add that I think this is now a time for you to make peace with yourself for the life you've lived, make piece with your God and Christ and make this a time for healing mentally, spiritually and physically as much as you can. Whatever you think you may have done in the past that was "sinful" is done... finished and in the past. You can't go back now. Look to the future Edgar, either a future here on earth or a future in the next place you will be going, and start doing it now. If you think reading the Bible will help you do it. If you think happy thoughts will help you, do it. If you think eating healthy will help you, do it.

I only know you from online Edgar, and I don't claim to be a Bible expert by any means... but you should judge yourself as a whole, and according to the Bible, God will judge you by all the things you have done. You've had your down times, but you've also contributed much good to this place. I'm sure you've contributed much good to others throughout your life also, it sounds like you have from past posts of yours. Don't be so harsh on yourself Edgar, include the good in the things you judge yourself on, your God will also do so. Try to put yourself in a better place and plan on going to a better place Edgar. Start doing it now. Think of the good you've done and do good things now. That is all you have to do, whatever happens, happens.

Again, thoughts and prayers to you Edgar. Keep us posted.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 12, 2009)

Edgar, I'm so glad you're feeling better. I know these past few days have been such a roller coaster for you. Re-read and absorb everything Stan has written in the above post because he's right. That this thread exists is just one small proof of it. If you weren't a good man none of us would be reaching out to you now. Know that those of us who regularly follow this thread, we are here with you, Just hold on to all this love that we're sending you because He knows you deserve it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to read that you had a better day, Edgar. Keep on doing what's right for you and things always work out for the best


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm glad that things are looking brighter. I second what was said above and just wanted to add that I think this is now a time for you to make peace with yourself for the life you've lived, make piece with your God and Christ ....snipped.......
> Again, thoughts and prayers to you Edgar. Keep us posted.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Edgar, I'm so glad you're feeling better. I know these past few days have been such a roller coaster for you. Re-read and absorb everything Stan has written in the above post because he's right. That this thread exists is just one small proof of it. If you weren't a good man none of us would be reaching out to you now. Know that those of us who regularly follow this thread, we are here with you, Just hold on to all this love that we're sending you because He knows you deserve it.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad to read that you had a better day, Edgar. Keep on doing what's right for you and things always work out for the best



Thanks for the love, Guys.I still have a long
way to go. May God's Grace prevail. May 
you all be blessed.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2009)

I third what all of what Stan said, Edgar. I've been watching this thread and haven't always had something to add, but I don't think you should be hard on yourself. Be kind to yourself, you're a good man.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2009)

Edgar:

"Let everyone see that you are gentle and kind. The Lord is coming soon. Do not worry about anything, but pray and ask God for everything you need, always giving thanks. And God's peace, which is so great we cannot understand it, will keep your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus. Brothers and sisters, think about the things that are good and worthy of praise. Think about the things that are true and honorable and right and pure and beautiful and respected. Do what you learned and received from me, what I told you, and what you saw me do. And the God who gives peace will be with you."
~Philippians 4: 5-9 (New Century version)

I think this is what everyone is saying. Think positive, think about what is good in your life. I am glad you are feeling better. My prayers are still with you.

In Christian love,
Ella


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 13, 2009)

Good Morning, Edgar. 

I've been checking in for updates every morning, and I just want to echo what's been said here. I only know you from online here, but you seem to really be focused on living a Christian life and presenting God's grace to us all. You help bring His peace to us. Whatever your past holds cannot stand against a conversion of heart and life.

Keep getting better and stick around.

((hugs))

Betty


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2009)

Sending some healing vibes to your location, Edgar.


----------



## Tanuki (Oct 13, 2009)

Just popped by to drop of some man *hugs*~

You take care now!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya Edgar, stopped in to say good morning and see how you are doing.....


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I third what all of what Stan said, Edgar. I've been watching this thread and haven't always had something to add, but I don't think you should be hard on yourself. Be kind to yourself, you're a good man.





Punkin1024 said:


> Edgar:
> 
> "Let everyone see that you are gentle and kind. The Lord is coming soon. Do not worry about anything, but pray and ask God for everything you need, always giving thanks. And God's peace, which is so great we cannot understand it, will keep your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus. Brothers and sisters, think about the things that are good and worthy of praise. Think about the things that are true and honorable and right and pure and beautiful and respected. Do what you learned and received from me, what I told you, and what you saw me do. And the God who gives peace will be with you."
> ~Philippians 4: 5-9 (New Century version)
> ...





BBW Betty said:


> Good Morning, Edgar.
> 
> I've been checking in for updates every morning, and I just want to echo what's been said here. I only know you from online here, but you seem to really be focused on living a Christian life and presenting God's grace to us all. You help bring His peace to us. Whatever your past holds cannot stand against a conversion of heart and life.
> 
> ...





Timberwolf said:


> Sending some healing vibes to your location, Edgar.





T-Bear said:


> Just popped by to drop of some man *hugs*~
> 
> You take care now!





littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Edgar, stopped in to say good morning and see how you are doing.....



God is so worthy of all my love and trust. I haven't
given it all to Him, like I know I must. I pray for His
Grace to get me there. Love to all of you, Edgar


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Edgar,
I hope your day went better. I'm still praying for you. Keep on keeping on. 

Hugs to you and prayers lifted up.

~Ella


----------



## mergirl (Oct 14, 2009)

hey Edgar.

How are you feeling today?? Better i hope!! Healing vibes coming your way sir!!


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 14, 2009)

I keep up with the updates, and send good thoughts your way just as regularly.
You're an inspiration to many.
Rollhandler


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Edgar,
> I hope your day went better. I'm still praying for you. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> Hugs to you and prayers lifted up.
> ...





mergirl said:


> hey Edgar.
> 
> How are you feeling today?? Better i hope!! Healing vibes coming your way sir!!





rollhandler said:


> I keep up with the updates, and send good thoughts your way just as regularly.
> You're an inspiration to many.
> Rollhandler



Thanks for the prayers and kind words/wishes, Guys.
I've felt OK today. The VA seems ready and willing
to help me get the sugars under control, lose weight,
and recover mobility. I pray for God's Grace.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2009)

That's good news Edgar!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes..keep up the healing!! xx


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the prayers and kind words/wishes, Guys.
> I've felt OK today. The VA seems ready and willing
> to help me get the sugars under control, lose weight,
> and recover mobility. I pray for God's Grace.



Wonderful news, Edgar! Keep us posted.


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> That's good news Edgar!





mergirl said:


> Yes..keep up the healing!! xx





BBW Betty said:


> Wonderful news, Edgar! Keep us posted.



Thanks, kind Guys. The VA has my colonoscopy appointment
set near the end of this month. I feel pretty good today.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks, kind Guys. The VA has my colonoscopy appointment
> set near the end of this month. I feel pretty good today.



Thats all you can ask for sometimes is to feel good "Today"......then ask for the same thing tomorrow when it comes. I'm happy that you are doing better. Keep doing just that.
Rollhandler


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Good morning Edgar, how are you feeling today? Just thought I would send a hello from over the ocean


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Thats all you can ask for sometimes is to feel good "Today"......then ask for the same thing tomorrow when it comes. I'm happy that you are doing better. Keep doing just that.
> Rollhandler





littlefairywren said:


> Good morning Edgar, how are you feeling today? Just thought I would send a hello from over the ocean



Thanks, Guys, I'm feeling OK today,
just thinking a lot about spiritual
matters, praying, and reading the
Bible a little.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the prayers and kind words/wishes, Guys.
> I've felt OK today. The VA seems ready and willing
> to help me get the sugars under control, lose weight,
> and recover mobility. I pray for God's Grace.





imfree said:


> Thanks, kind Guys. The VA has my colonoscopy appointment
> set near the end of this month. I feel pretty good today.



Glad to read you are still keeping on Edgar. Hope to see you recovered enough to make it to a meet up one day


----------



## imfree (Oct 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad to read you are still keeping on Edgar. Hope to see you recovered enough to make it to a meet up one day



Thanks, GEF, a meeting sounds nice.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks, kind Guys. The VA has my colonoscopy appointment set near the end of this month. I feel pretty good today.



If you're not too sedated during the procedure & feeling a little frisky, ask the doc for some still shots of highlights you can copy and use in your Christmas cards.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2009)

Or you can take a humorous "view" as well. A few years ago, I had to have a flexible sigmoidoscopy, and was able to see the monitor during the procedure. I was not happy with the administration where I worked at that time, and I remember thinking, "So that's what ------'s view of the world is like!"


----------



## imfree (Oct 18, 2009)

moore2me said:


> If you're not too sedated during the procedure & feeling a little frisky, ask the doc for some still shots of highlights you can copy and use in your Christmas cards.





BBW Betty said:


> Or you can take a humorous "view" as well. A few years ago, I had to have a flexible sigmoidoscopy, and was able to see the monitor during the procedure. I was not happy with the administration where I worked at that time, and I remember thinking, "So that's what ------'s view of the world is like!"



Thanks, Gals, humor is OK. I have some heartburn
this evening. Today the nurse told me to get to 
the wound clinic soon to get the big wound
debrided and have flaky, calcified skin from my 
feet removed. Thanks for the love, Guys.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Good morning, Edgar.

I hope you're feeling well today.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Edgar, sorry about the heartburn Sending you happy thoughts from over here!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello sweets. How are you feeling? You have such a sweet nature for going through so much.
I think you are strong because of your faith. It can make all the difference.

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2009)

hi edgar. a lot of people are thinking of you at this difficult time with your health. I wonder how your mom is doing. is she able to help you and also take care of herself?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 19, 2009)

Back from the Bash and checking in you. Hope this days finds you you holding up as well well as possible. 

Here's hugs




and kisses:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: and lots :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: of well wishes for my Big Boy!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

Edgar:Good Evening - I'm also back from the NJ Bash. Stopping by your thread to say hello & hope that everything is ok


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

I am jealous of all you bashing people!!! *Shakes fist* 
Edgar and i didn't go cause we are like.. erm too cool for bashes n that and decided to just stay in and act cool!!! ..
Aye.. You must bring bash pics to Edgars house next time you visit!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Good morning, Edgar.
> 
> I hope you're feeling well today.





littlefairywren said:


> Hey Edgar, sorry about the heartburn Sending you happy thoughts from over here!





Susannah said:


> Hello sweets. How are you feeling? You have such a sweet nature for going through so much.
> I think you are strong because of your faith. It can make all the difference.
> 
> xoxo
> ...





Jes said:


> hi edgar. a lot of people are thinking of you at this difficult time with your health. I wonder how your mom is doing. is she able to help you and also take care of herself?





OneWickedAngel said:


> Back from the Bash and checking in you. Hope this days finds you you holding up as well well as possible.
> 
> Here's hugs and kisses of well wishes for my Big Boy!





tonynyc said:


> Edgar:Good Evening - I'm also back from the NJ Bash. Stopping by your thread to say hello & hope that everything is ok



Thanks Guys, we're holding up pretty well. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm glad you're doing better, Edgar. I'm still keeping you in my prayers.

Hugs to you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2009)

hope its a beautiful sunshinny day. 
*puts a sunflower in a vase*


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm glad you're doing better, Edgar. I'm still keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> Hugs to you!





snuggletiger said:


> hope its a beautiful sunshinny day.
> *puts a sunflower in a vase*



Thanks for the prayers and love, Guys.


----------



## washburn (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep up your positive thinking Edgar, things will turn around in one way or another. 

Be well Edgar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 21, 2009)

Hiya Edgar, how are things with you this morning? Hoping for good news.....


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2009)

washburn said:


> Keep up your positive thinking Edgar, things will turn around in one way or another.
> 
> Be well Edgar.





littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Edgar, how are things with you this morning? Hoping for good news.....



Hi Guys, thanks for the kind words.
It's not looking very good at this 
time.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Edgar....try and keep those spirits up You have so many lovely friend here at Dims! 

Sending you more happy thoughts and wishes for good health.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 22, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for the kind words.
> It's not looking very good at this
> time.


Whats up Edgar? Talk to us..
((((((((((((huggles to you)))))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope to hear from you soon, Edgar.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh dear, I hope you are feeling better soon! Still lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2009)

Edgar,

How are your legs? your blood sugars? your heart doing?

(There was not enough info in your last couple of postsl)


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Sorry to hear that Edgar....try and keep those spirits up You have so many lovely friend here at Dims!
> 
> Sending you more happy thoughts and wishes for good health.





mergirl said:


> Whats up Edgar? Talk to us..
> ((((((((((((huggles to you)))))))))))





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hope to hear from you soon, Edgar.





Punkin1024 said:


> Oh dear, I hope you are feeling better soon! Still lifting you up in prayer.





moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> How are your legs? your blood sugars? your heart doing?
> 
> (There was not enough info in your last couple of postsl)



Thanks Guys. It was a good day today. Legs are about the same
and not that bad. Sugars with the large cut in food and insulin
are holding pretty well. Resting pulse is slower and heart doesn't 
seem that bad. Endoscopy and colonoscopy are a lot more 
dangerous for big people like me, sometimes even fatal. The fact
that some VA hospitals, like the one in Murfreesboro, were known
to have had sterility problems with colonoscopy equipment adds 
to my anxiety. I read some pretty scary stuff about end stage 
obesity online today, too, while I was Googling "colonoscopy" 
and "morbidly obese" in the same search. Thanks for all the 
love, Guys.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 24, 2009)

Courage, Edgar! Wishing you happier days ahead.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2009)

Edgar,

I am glad to hear that the vital signs I asked about are good. I would worry too much about the colonoscopy and the endoscopy. This morbidly obese old hen has has several. The worse parts are the spray they use to numb your throat for the endo and the prep for the colonoscopy. However, I watched my husband's grannie die of colon cancer and that was horrible and probably could have been prevented by screening tests.
*
As to your time spent at home, are you able to exercise parts of your body any?* Has a physical therapist worked with you to provide some activities that will help you improve your physical conditioning? If the answer is yes, are you doing them every day? Think of that as your new job. It should be done every day the required number of repetitions. 

If walking is possible, that too. *If walking is difficult or just to feel safer when you are moving around -- get the VA to prescribe you a bariatric, folding walker with a seat *where you can rest when you get tired. They may not give you one on a permanent basis, most people get loaned one for a period of time.

And lastly & I will conclude my lecture for the day . . . start reading more on the power of positive thinking. You mentioned reading the Bible & doing internet research, but I think you need to also read some inspirational authors that can give you more uplift and show how keep thinking on the sunny side of life. We all know about sickness and bad things but sometimes we have to banish these from our minds. *We have to turn to good things and will our spirits and to dwell in positive places and help our bodies heal.*


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> I am glad to hear that the vital signs I asked about are good. I would worry too much about the colonoscopy and the endoscopy. ....snipped.... We all know about sickness and bad things but sometimes we have to banish these from our minds. *We have to turn to good things and will our spirits and to dwell in positive places and help our bodies heal.*



Thanks for the suggestions, M2M. I have had no exercise for too long,
but I tried a little walking in place and some movement for 30 min/s
today. If I tolerate that, perhaps I can be strong enough to get 
down the porch steps, into the car, and get that folding walker to
walk outside with. Love to all, Edgar


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 24, 2009)

Morning Edgar, good to see you about! Happy thoughts as always


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2009)

Edgar,

See if the doctors will prescribe for you to get in-house physical therapy. You need it. If you have had PT before, obviously you need more. You situation has changed and your PT needs a redo and definitely needs a jump start.

Keep pestering them until they do it. Put your request in writing via email and snail mail. Also, get them to prescribe some physical therapy at the nearest outpatient local office. (It would be better for your angst to get out of your house for your sessions.) There are usually several of these PT offices around satellite locations. Many also can provide transport for the disabled to and from the therapy location. Here is where the rolling walker or a wheelchair comes in. 

If the doctors are dragging their heels on this thing, ask for your patient advocate at that VA office. They should be able to get them moving again. Remember, this should be part of your healing process. I should be part of your prescription. (My doctors prescribed physical therapy for me for almost a year.)


----------



## imfree (Oct 25, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> See if the doctors will prescribe for you to get in-house physical therapy. You need it. If you have had PT before, obviously you need more. You situation has changed and your PT needs a redo and definitely needs a jump start.....snipped...



Thanks, M2M, I've never had PT before, but do need it
urgently. I have an appt at the MOVE clinic, the 
exercise program, soon. They should be able to 
determine that I desperately need PT before I'm ready
for any exercise program. I have a severe 
transportation problem, too, as the "service now" light
in the Caddi is staying on. I'm not driving it because
there's too much risk of damage and being stranded.
I haven't driven it in weeks and it ran poorly the last
time I did drive it. It may not even start, besides, I
get a pounding heart just going down the porch steps
and getting into the car.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Edgar,
Looks like you're feeling better. I'm so glad you feel the need to get up and move around. Keep up the fight - you will win.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks, M2M, I've never had PT before, but do need it
> urgently. I have an appt at the MOVE clinic, the
> exercise program, soon. They should be able to
> determine that I desperately need PT before I'm ready
> ...



Edgar, I don't know what your situation is about insurance other than you have mentioned going to the VA several times. Do you have Medicaid? 
I'm asking because Medicaid recipients where I live can get free rides to their medical appointments. 
Perhaps you can call your county Dept of Social Services and ask them what kind of transportation options are available for the disabled? 
I'm betting there is a free or very affordable ride system for you somewhere.


----------



## imfree (Oct 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar, I don't know what your situation is about insurance other than you have mentioned going to the VA several times. Do you have Medicaid?
> I'm asking because Medicaid recipients where I live can get free rides to their medical appointments.
> Perhaps you can call your county Dept of Social Services and ask them what kind of transportation options are available for the disabled?
> I'm betting there is a free or very affordable ride system for you somewhere.



Thanks GEF, we do have a MCHRS van service, but it's pretty slow,
with long waiting times for pick up after appointments, and many
times, no rides available. I need to look for alternatives.

The endoscopy and colonoscopy went well today. My colon was
good, with no polyps to be removed. They took samples from my
esophagus for biopsy and I have a small bowel exam and a 
couple other tests soon. They didn't see any obvious cause of
the bleeding.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Edgar, well, that is good news about your colonoscopy! You must be feeling pretty chuffed about that

Cheers from across the ocean as per usual!!


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sending out good thoughts to your Mother, edgar.


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hi Edgar, well, that is good news about your colonoscopy! You must be feeling pretty chuffed about that
> 
> Cheers from across the ocean as per usual!!





Jes said:


> I'm sending out good thoughts to your Mother, edgar.



Thanks Guys, that was certainly good news about my colon.
Dark blood in stool is usually upper GI, so we'll have to see
what the next round of tests next week shows. Mom's has
certainly done her best through all of this, so thanks, Jes.


----------



## imfree (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys, just checking in. Today was a good, decent day
and I feel pretty well.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

Edgar, good afternoon to you. That is good news! Cheerio


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2009)

Good news, Edgar! Thanks and I hope today is good as well.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad you had a good day Edgar!! 
Sending you my love 
xmer


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 30, 2009)

Been keeping you in my thoughts Edgar. Hope you are feeling well today too.
Daddyoh


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 30, 2009)

Edgar, I have never ventured into the thread before and had no idea what it was about. I'm glad I finally did! With so much bickering that can sometimes go on here its very nice to see that Dims _is_ a community and that we _do_ support each other. 

Sending you my "happy thoughts" today. They usually work for me when I'm getting my blood pressure checked (which I hate). Nothing like the thought of licking an ice cream cone while chillin' on a sunny beach to keep the bp check nerves away.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 30, 2009)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo Edgar!

Just popping in and checking up on you Big Boy!! . Glad to see you're having some good days. Keep our pleasant thoughts of you in your head, and our love of you in your heart.


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Been keeping you in my thoughts Edgar. Hope you are feeling well today too.
> Daddyoh





NancyGirl74 said:


> Edgar, I have never ventured into the thread before and had no idea what it was about. I'm glad I finally did! With so much bickering that can sometimes go on here its very nice to see that Dims _is_ a community and that we _do_ support each other.
> 
> Sending you my "happy thoughts" today. They usually work for me when I'm getting my blood pressure checked (which I hate). Nothing like the thought of licking an ice cream cone while chillin' on a sunny beach to keep the bp check nerves away.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo Edgar!
> 
> Just popping in and checking up on you Big Boy!! . Glad to see you're having some good days. Keep our pleasant thoughts of you in your head, and our love of you in your heart.



Thanks for the kind words of encouragement, Guys. Love ya!


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2009)

Checking in for the day, Guys. It's been an OK day.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2009)

Hiya Edgar, that is good news Sending you happy thoughts, from a sun shiny day in Sydney!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there, Edgar. Just checking in, and glad to see you are feeling well. 

It got cold here today, and we actually had snow on the ground this morning. It had been wind-driven onto the car and against the west side of the house. Not my favorite "Trick" of nature by Halloween. 

Wishing you a great weekend!

Betty


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Just stumbling in on a sleepless night.

Hi Edgar, how are you doing?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good evening, Edgar. I'm glad you had an okay day. Here's praying that you have many more good/okay days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

It's Sunday morning and I know you're faith is very important to you, Edgar. Do you get to attend services or at least hear one of the radio or TV? Do church members ever visit you?


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Edgar, that is good news Sending you happy thoughts, from a sun shiny day in Sydney!!





BBW Betty said:


> Hi there, Edgar. Just checking in, and glad to see you are feeling well.
> 
> It got cold here today, and we actually had snow on the ground this morning. It had been wind-driven onto the car and against the west side of the house. Not my favorite "Trick" of nature by Halloween.
> 
> ...





Timberwolf said:


> Just stumbling in on a sleepless night.
> 
> Hi Edgar, how are you doing?





Punkin1024 said:


> Good evening, Edgar. I'm glad you had an okay day. Here's praying that you have many more good/okay days.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's Sunday morning and I know you're faith is very important to you, Edgar. Do you get to attend services or at least hear one of the radio or TV? Do church members ever visit you?



Thanks for the love and kind words, Guys. Thanks for
asking, GEF. I'm struggling with some very deep areas
of the Christian Faith, these days. I haven't been to
church in weeks. I read the Bible a lot at home and
I'm contemplating searching out a different church
that I can get to easier, especially without driving.
That Caddi of mine has just about had it and I can't
trust it to get me anywhere.

The weather in middle Tennessee was beautiful
today, so I did a little walking around outside
in the yard. I even started the Caddi (surprised
it still had enough battery!) and slowly walked 
over and looked at the VLF loop.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the love and kind words, Guys. Thanks for
> asking, GEF. I'm struggling with some very deep areas
> of the Christian Faith, these days. I haven't been to
> church in weeks. I read the Bible a lot at home and
> ...



This sounds like an improvement....glad to hear it  

Lol, I'm going to ask you about transportation again because some churches send out buses and vans to pick people up sometimes. Any of those that can pick you up in your area? Perhaps you could call some churches, tell them your situation and see if you can carpool with someone that passes your way maybe?

Sounds like getting out of the house and doing something you love/is important to you is another key element to good health, IMO.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This sounds like an improvement....glad to hear it
> 
> Lol, I'm going to ask you about transportation again because some churches send out buses and vans to pick people up sometimes. Any of those that can pick you up in your area? Perhaps you could call some churches, tell them your situation and see if you can carpool with someone that passes your way maybe?
> 
> Sounds like getting out of the house and doing something you love/is important to you is another key element to good health, IMO.



Thanks for the kind words and good advice, GEF.
Getting out a little is certainly good.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 4, 2009)

See your number 7.. what is VLF?
I just saw it and began wondering.
Oh wait...is it a state?? I'm bad at remembering what letters represent states!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See your number 7.. what is VLF?
> I just saw it and began wondering.
> Oh wait...is it a state?? I'm bad at remembering what letters represent states!



Mer, I can't speak for the rest of the world, but the US does not have any states with three initials (quick check of US map before adding period to end of sentence).

here's my off-the-cuff very layperson definition, I'm sure Edgar can explain it better:

VLF is short for Very Low Frequency. It is a level of measurement of the transmission frequency (electrical radiation) emitted by a given item. It used mostly to describe the frequency of electronics and the like. However, as I barely recall our own bodies also gives off a form of VLF (what helps keep the heart moving). Given Edgar's interest in electricity, l'm guessing the no. 7 statement is VLF being used on a more astro-physical/physiological level. It is interesting concept to think of Earth as a living breathing entity in and of itself.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you're getting out and about a little, Edgar. Yes, that is a very good thing.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Mer, I can't speak for the rest of the world, but the US does not have any states with three initials (quick check of US map before adding period to end of sentence).
> 
> here's my off-the-cuff very layperson definition, I'm sure Edgar can explain it better:
> 
> VLF is short for Very Low Frequency. It is a level of measurement of the transmission frequency (electrical radiation) emitted by a given item. It used mostly to describe the frequency of electronics and the like. However, as I barely recall our own bodies also gives off a form of VLF (what helps keep the heart moving). Given Edgar's interest in electricity, l'm guessing the no. 7 statement is VLF being used on a more astro-physical/physiological level. It's is interesting concept to think of Earth as a living breathing entity in and of itself.


AAaaaahhhh.. Thank you lovely! 
I like the idea of the earth living and breathing of itself. In my head is a picture of the world from space and it is snoring... for some reason! 
I was pretty sure it didn't stand for any states.. but i was just checking! lol


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Mer, I can't speak for the rest of the world, but the US does not have any states with three initials (quick check of US map before adding period to end of sentence).



(WickedAngel's post above edited)

Since you are about my age (we're older than rocks) you probably remember when states had any kind of initials they wanted to. In the last couple of decdes the US Post Office and other feds decided to standardized abbreviations (into two letters) to make things easier in mailing & other impotent stuff.

Our state used to have three initials - Ark. Some people still use these. Other states did too - such as Ind., Vir., Fla. Some even had four initials - Tenn., S.Dak., Calf., and Penn. Some had none - Iowa, Utah, and often Texas. For you folks living in places other than the US, this is probably more than you ever cared to know about US state abbreviations and Mergirl is wishing she had posted in the Clothing Forum and asked how to launder disposable diapers.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 5, 2009)

moore2me said:


> (WickedAngel's post above edited)
> 
> Since you are about my age (we're older than rocks) you probably remember when states had any kind of initials they wanted to. In the last couple of decdes the US Post Office and other feds decided to standardized abbreviations (into two letters) to make things easier in mailing & other impotent stuff.
> ...snip...



SHHHHH! You're giving away our vintage! Unfortunately, I must confess to remembering those days, after all I'm from NwYk. 

I simply did not want to burden Mer with the obsolete. It's harder to unlearn a bad thing, than learn a good one in the first place. Besides we were dealing with the initials VLF. Unless Vermont, Louisiana and Florida suddenly move themselves around and become one, what other state initials could that be?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2009)

moore2me said:


> (WickedAngel's post above edited)
> 
> Since you are about my age (we're older than rocks) you probably remember when states had any kind of initials they wanted to. In the last couple of decdes the US Post Office and other feds decided to standardized abbreviations (into two letters) to make things easier in mailing & other impotent stuff.
> 
> Our state used to have three initials - Ark. Some people still use these. Other states did too - such as Ind., Vir., Fla. Some even had four initials - Tenn., S.Dak., Calf., and Penn. Some had none - Iowa, Utah, and often Texas. For you folks living in places other than the US, this is probably more than you ever cared to know about US state abbreviations and Mergirl is wishing she had posted in the Clothing Forum and asked how to launder disposable diapers.


Not at all. Interesting as ever Moore. I just sent a pretty long pm to someone just there explaining 'Guy falkes night' -which is tonight in the uk... and i felt very boring!! -Us State Initials for some reason i find interesting! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> SHHHHH! You're giving away our vintage! Unfortunately, I must confess to remembering those days, after all I'm from NwYk.
> 
> I simply did not want to burden Mer with the obsolete. It's harder to unlearn a bad thing, than learn a good one in the first place. Besides we were dealing with the initials VLF. Unless Vermont, Louisiana and Florida suddenly move themselves around and become one, what other state initials could that be?


Its funny- I was actually trying to think of the states VLF could be..Hmmm.,, I think verfloriana has a nice ring to it -Verfloriana-The place where you can visit Canada and mickey mouse and be eaten by a gator all in one day. (Oh wait florida has gators too..*Trying to think of something louisiana specific*)

ps. Moore-Stop giving away the fact that you and owa are 30!!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Now where is Edgar hiding today??


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey there Edgar, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't like not hearing from him for two days


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't like not hearing from him for two days



Thanks for asking. I'm still here, Guys. The 
computer is acting up. VLF is just very low 
frequency radio waves, in fact, audio 
frequency signals produced by lightning 
and other natural large size electrical 
events.

The fan in the computer's power supply is
getting noisy, so I haven't been running the
computer much. I want to prolong the life
of that power supply because it would be 
too hard for me to replace it. I need to run 
an AVG scan.

Real life has kept me very busy, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2009)

Keeping busy IRL is sometimes a good thing. Glad to hear from you


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

So, so glad you are keeping busy and up and moving around. As GEF said, many churches do offer rides to services. Just call the church office and ask for assistance. I know several people that pick up friends, elderly and disabled to bring them to services and they're happy to do so because elsewise, those people would miss services and miss visiting with their church family.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Edgar,

On that noisy fan, can you try some WD-40? Also, check & see if screws on mountings are tight. Check and see if dirt or dust has built up & caused an imbalance.

You probably already know this, but *Tiger Direct* is a good source of cheap computer parts (including fans) CPU processing fans, case cooling fans, and liquid cooling fans. Here is a link to their fan secion.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=493.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enough shop talk. Here's another resource on assistance for the disabled. *Easter Seals *not only helps kids but they also help adults & seniors. They help with disabled folks needing transportation and can help with needs in home as well. I have done some work with the organization in Arkansas and they are very, very good people. Contact them and see what they can do for you Edgar.

*Easter Seals* provides services such as transportation & in-home assistance for disabled adults. (See below.)

http://www.easterseals.com/site/PageServer?pagename=ntl_adult_and_senior_services (Below is quoted)

For more than 20 years, Easter Seals Adult Day Services have put hope within reach for thousands of adults. Easter Seals provides a variety of home and community-based services affording adults and seniors opportunities to live, learn, work and play as a vital part of their own community or neighborhood. These programs put hope within reach for adults with a developmental disability, persons with Alzheimers disease or other forms of dementia, as well as an individual with Multiple Sclerosis, or those who have had a stroke. In addition, these valuable programs offer respite, support, and education for family members and other caregivers.

The constellation of Adult and Senior services includes: supported living and other residential options, adult day centers, in-home care, transportation, and caregiver support. Not all programs are available in every location, to find out what services are available for adults, seniors, and their caregivers in your area contact Easter Seals for more information about Easter Seals services in your area.

*Easter Seals of Tennessee * *(from M2M . . .I believe the nearest office is in Nashville. See below.)*

http://tn.easterseals.com/site/PageServer?pagename=TNDR_Residential

Easter Seals Tennessee 
2001 Woodmont Boulevard 
Nashville, TN 37215 

Web Site: www.eastersealstn.com 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Phone: 615 292-6640 
Toll Free Phone: 800 264-0078 
Fax: 615 292-7206 

Primary Contact: Ms Susan Armiger, CEO 

The following website gives info on Easter Seals and a national drive to provide assessable transportation within our communities:
http://projectaction.easterseals.com/site/PageServer?pagename=ESPA_homepage


----------



## mergirl (Nov 6, 2009)

imfree said:


> Real life has kept me very busy, too.



Wish i had a real life! 
 lol..
What have you been getting up to sir?


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Keeping busy IRL is sometimes a good thing. Glad to hear from you





Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> So, so glad you are keeping busy and up and moving around. As GEF said, many churches do offer rides to services. Just call the church office and ask for assistance. I know several people that pick up friends, elderly and disabled to bring them to services and they're happy to do so because elsewise, those people would miss services and miss visiting with their church family.





moore2me said:


> Hi Edgar,
> 
> On that noisy fan, can you try some WD-40? Also, check & see if screws on mountings are tight. Check and see if dirt or dust has built up & caused an imbalance.
> 
> ....snipped......





mergirl said:


> Wish i had a real life!
> lol..
> What have you been getting up to sir?



Thanks for the info and kind words, Guys.


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2009)

My decision is my own and was not a result of any
other person in these forums. I do not wish to
continue in this thread or any where else in these
forums. I will not read posts after this one. It 
would be well if no one else posts in this thread, 
either. I will not read PM's. Please respect my 
wishes and do not attempt to contact my family 
or me by mail, phone, email, or any other means.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2009)

This is not a post. It is an information sign directing the audience to a new thread in this Forum. This thread is called *Internet Neighbors Near Edgar's House*. It is at the following location . . . .

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1314671#post1314671

Thank you.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2009)

This is not a post. It is an information sign directing the audience to a new thread in this Forum. This thread is called *Internet Neighbors Near Edgar's House*. It is at the following location . . . .

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1314671#post1314671

Thank you. 

View attachment 511032.jpg


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess any of you needing any support for your own troubles won't be getting any from Edgar.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 10, 2009)

nevermind. editing this post. actually. deleting it completely.

DO NOT TRY TO CONTACT ME ABOUT THE ORIGINAL CONTENT OF THIS POST. MY PMS ARE OFF

srsly thou pm me


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

Stay strong Edgar. I know you are struggling and are hurting. I understand.
xo
Shoshie


----------

